# Indiana State Announces Josh Schertz as Next Men's Basketball Coach



## Just A Fan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369695949749170181


----------



## Just A Fan

Four-time national coach of the year Josh Schertz enters his 13th season as the head men’s basketball coach at Lincoln Memorial University.

LMU has amassed a remarkable 318-65 (.830) record in 12 seasons under Schertz’ direction, which is currently the second-highest winning percentage in the history of college basketball at all levels for a head coach with at least 10 years of head coaching experience. The Railsplitters have won eight South Atlantic Conference regular season titles during that span, along with five tournament championships. Schertz has been named South Atlantic Conference Coach of the Year a record seven times (2011, 2014, 2015, 2016, 2017, 2018, 2020) while earning Southeast District Coach of the Year recognition from the National Association of Basketball Coaches (NABC) on four occasions (2011, 2016, 2018, 2020). His 13 total SAC championships are the most of any coach in league history and he is the only coach in the conference to lead a SAC team to multiple NCAA Division II Final Four appearances, including the 2016 National Championship game.

Under Schertz’ leadership LMU has been a model of consistency, posting 11 consecutive 20-win seasons and making nine trips to the NCAA Tournament. The Railsplitters became just the second team in the history of Division II basketball to post four consecutive 30-win seasons from 2014-18, while their streak of 95-straight weeks in the national poll was the second-longest of all time. LMU has finished the season ranked in the top two nationally in three of the last five years and has held the top spot in the country on 10 different occasions since 2012. During his tenure, the Railsplitters have notched five 30-win seasons and claimed at least 25 wins nine times.

From 2010-19, LMU was the second-winningest basketball program in all of Division II, going a phenomenal 272-50 for a .845 winning percentage. In Schertz’ 12 seasons in Harrogate, the Railsplitters have been elite inside their home venue as LMU has gone a remarkable 175-16 (.916) at B. Frank “Tex” Turner Arena.

The Railsplitters have also rewritten the conference record book, setting marks for wins in a season (34), consecutive wins (32), consecutive conference victories (36), consecutive conference road wins (25) and most wins in a four-year period (126). They are the only team in SAC basketball history to complete an undefeated regular season, accomplishing the feat three different times (2015-16, 2017-18, 2019-20). LMU is also the only program in the SAC to win 20 or more games in a row, something the Railsplitters have done on five separate occasions since 2010. Performing on the biggest stage, LMU has posted a 15-8 mark in the NCAA Tournament, including going 11-3 in their three most recent trips with a national title game appearance, two Final Fours and three NCAA Regional Championship games.

The 20-win seasons, SAC regular season and tournament championships, as well as the postseason wins, national ranking and NCAA Tournament appearances are all first-time occurrences for the LMU men’s basketball program in its NCAA era. In the five seasons prior to coach Schertz’ arrival, the Railsplitters had won only 39 games total after posting just seven winning seasons at the NCAA level.

Schertz’ dedication to excellence in every area of the program has resulted not just in unparalleled success for his teams, but for individual players as well. His commitment to player development has resulted in a nation-leading nine All-Americans since 2011. LMU has also produced 17 professional players since 2011, the most among any Division II program, to go along with five conference players of the year and 45 all-league selections.

In the classroom, the numbers are just as astounding as the focus on academics by Schertz’ staff has led to the eight highest semester grade point averages in program history. Since taking over the program, Schertz has witnessed 34 of 37 seniors who have completed their playing eligibility at LMU graduate. Along with the 17 who have signed professional basketball contracts, 15 of Schertz’ former players have received or are currently pursuing their master’s degree.

In his 12th year as the Railsplitters’ lead man, Schertz guided LMU to its fifth 30-win campaign in six years, a pair of SAC titles, a nation-leading 32-game win streak and a No. 2 national ranking. Tabbed Division II National Coach of the Year by _Basketball Times_, Schertz claimed both NABC Southeast District Coach of the Year and SAC Coach of the Year laurels. It marked the seventh time in 10 seasons Schertz was named the league’s coach of the year. He was also tabbed Tennessee Sports Writers Association (TSWA) Coach of the Year for the second time in his career (2016) after leading the Railsplitters to a remarkable 32-1 (.970) record in 2019-20, the highest winning percentage for a season in both school and conference history. Schertz earned _Division II Bulletin_/SNA Sports February Coach of the Month honors and was selected as _HoopDirt.com_ NCAA Division II Coach of the Week  for the week of Feb. 24-March 1.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Renamed the thread. People that are so included, please chip in and go research Schertz.


----------



## Just A Fan

Josh Schertz - Men's Basketball Coach - Lincoln Memorial University Athletics
					

Four-time national coach of the year Josh Schertz enters his 13th season as the head men’s basketball coach at Lincoln Memorial University.   LMU has amassed a




					lmurailsplitters.com


----------



## Just A Fan

Lincoln Memorial University Railsplitters on Facebook Watch
					

Men's Basketball Head Coach Josh Schertz following the Railsplitters' 39th-straight victory, an 87-58 win over Anderson:




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Just A Fan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369701357414940672


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Looks like he was on The Basketball Podcast back in 2019. This is for those that like the nuts and bolts of basketball philosophy. 

Here is a link that has some excerpts taken from the episode: https://basketballimmersion.com/the-basketball-podcast-ep39-josh-schertz/
Here is a link to listen: https://www.listennotes.com/podcasts/the-basketball/episode-40-josh-schertz-VMu0Xli38vF/?t=270


----------



## Just A Fan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369704856819236876


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Obviously the biggest question mark I have is his recruiting ability after a quick glance through his credentials. He's only had experience at High Point and it's been over a decade since he was there so his assistant coach choices would be very important. 

He is going to need someone that has demonstrated experience recruiting at this level if he is the guy.


----------



## tennessee

LMU is in my neck of the woods. Have a couple of friends who are alums. I will ask around.


----------



## Bingoman

If you look at his roster it's mostly midwest based. Majority Ohio guys. Got a recruit off UIndy from Harrison West Lafayette in Indiana. Had a Kentucky guy too. For being a D2 in Tennessee that's pretty good especially all the Ohio guys that's a pretty decent distance away.


----------



## tennessee

Sounds like he is going to be the hire. If you are so inclined, there is a book written about him and his success available on Amazon.






						Born to Coach: Josh Schertz and the Remarkable Rise of the LMU Railsplitters: Erland, Paul, Erland, Scott: 9781517457860: Amazon.com: Books
					

Born to Coach: Josh Schertz and the Remarkable Rise of the LMU Railsplitters [Erland, Paul, Erland, Scott] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Born to Coach: Josh Schertz and the Remarkable Rise of the LMU Railsplitters



					www.amazon.com
				




*Schertz by the Numbers*

*Season**Record**SAC**Postseason*2008-0914-148-8SAC Tournament Quarterfinals2009-1020-99-7SAC Tournament Semifinals2010-1127-316-2SAC Regular Season Champions
SAC Tournament Champions
NCAA Southeast Regional2011-1226-614-4NCAA Southeast Regional Semifinals2012-1325-615-3SAC Regular Season Champions
NCAA Southeast Regional Semifinals2013-1428-320-2SAC Regular Season Champions
SAC Tournament Champions
NCAA Southeast Regional Semifinals2014-1530-321-1SAC Regular Season Champions
NCAA Southeast Regional Semifinals2015-1634-322-0SAC Regular Season Champions
SAC Tournament Champions
NCAA Southeast Regional Champions
NCAA Tournament Runner-Up2016-1730-619-3SAC Regular Season Champions
NCAA Southeast Regional Champions
NCAA Final Four2017-1832-220-0SAC Regular Season Champions
SAC Tournament Champions
NCAA Southeast Regional Championship Game2018-1920-914-6SAC Tournament Quarterfinals2019-2032-122-0SAC Regular Season Champions
SAC Tournament Champions
NCAA Southeast Regional*Totals**318-65 (.830)**200-36 (.847)**13 SAC Championships (8 Regular Season | 5 Tournament)
2 NCAA Southeast Regional Titles
Nine NCAA Tournament Bids*


----------



## IndyTreeFan

This would be an excellent hire. I’ve been following him for years. He’s an outstanding coach, and he will have us winning in short order. 

If you can coach, you can coach. Doesn’t matter what division. Remember Bo Ryan. 

His current team would most likely be a top five MVC team year in and year out. 

Excellent news!!!


----------



## tennessee

LMU is a pretty reputable school in these parts - especially the Law School. Many University of Tennessee graduates are sent there for law school. I say this to point out they are pretty well funded.

In asking around, it sounds like he is very well respected and was a candidate at Austin Peay a couple of years ago. He recently beat out Belmont's HC for a Tennessee coach of the year award that really got him a lot of attention. He was expected to be a candidate there as well if Casey Alexander ever leaves.

Recruiting is probably going to be a concern - I imagine they will address this with the staff.

This is an inspired hire. No guarantee of success, but I like trying to pluck someone like this from D2.


----------



## Southgrad07

Just from a quick scan of his name he seems to be well regarded in his X's and O's ability..If indeed recruiting is the drawback, then a nice place to start would be retaining Odum as a 2nd or 3rd assistant. He is a very charismatic guy who will be able to recruit well...Also you might just earn a little bit of the fan base back that is disheartened by the firing of Lansing.


----------



## tennessee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333589130341621760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339324571003052035

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341771102813626374


----------



## Just A Fan

Been doing a lot of research on this guy and I'm excited about everything I read and watch on him honestly. Seems like a GREAT X's & O's guy and has a lot of personality which is something this program desperately needs! I'm sure the general reaction will be awful since so many seemed to love Greg and will say who the hell is this guy but I'm excited. Let's be honest, we was never going to get Shrewsberry when his name is being mentioned for gigs like Penn State, Boston College and others......


----------



## tennessee

Sounds like his system is all about pace. I believe he said in a podcast I'm listening to that they average around 90 ppg every season. They scored 156 in a game in 2017.


----------



## tennessee

Gauging the reaction on Twitter, there are a few folks who say they believe this points to ISU possibly moving to the OVC. I know it had been rumored recently but Clinkscales stepped on it.


----------



## Prisonmate

What are they saying about him on the Lincoln Memorial board?


----------



## JerseySycamore

Looks like he recently took part in this coach hiring case study published by AthleticDirectorU






						Case Study: Finding The Next Great Head Coach
					

AthleticDirectorU presents a comprehensive case study on hiring head college coaches. The case study method helps people learn by studying real business and managerial situations encountered by experienced executives. The reader is encouraged to analyze the case and think about how they would...



					www.athleticdirectoru.com
				




Here's his mock-interview


----------



## tennessee

Two things on his recruiting strategy: he prioritizes three-point shooting and says he only recruits three positions - Point, Wing, Big.

Not revolutionary, but he says he changed his strategies after spending two summers with Brad Stevens and the Celtics. Before that he saw recruiting as 5 positions.


----------



## 4Q_iu

tennessee said:


> LMU is a pretty reputable school in these parts - especially the Law School. Many University of Tennessee graduates are sent there for law school. I say this to point out they are pretty well funded.
> 
> In asking around, it sounds like he is very well respected and was a candidate at Austin Peay a couple of years ago. He recently beat out Belmont's HC for a Tennessee coach of the year award that really got him a lot of attention. He was expected to be a candidate there as well if Casey Alexander ever leaves.
> 
> Recruiting is probably going to be a concern - I imagine they will address this with the staff.
> 
> This is an inspired hire. No guarantee of success, but I like trying to pluck someone like this from D2.



only a cursory glance at the LMU Law School...  it's ~18 months old, how reputable can it be?  Plus if ISU was HIRING an LMU Lawyer, it would be a factor...

Who awards the Tenn CoY award?  the Tenn sports media?   When I think of MBB and Tenn, shades of Dana Kirk and John Cali-Probate-iri come to mind in Memphis and Bruce Pearl in Knoxville...

Sherards has to knock a HR on this pick, no room for error


----------



## Just A Fan

They are 16-3 this season....As far as fast pace scoring they have games of...

107
109
100
111
117
102
108
106


----------



## 4Q_iu

tennessee said:


> Two things on his recruiting strategy: he prioritizes three-point shooting and says he only recruits three positions - Point, Wing, Big.
> 
> Not revolutionary, but he says he changed his strategies after spending two summers with Brad Stevens and the Celtics. Before that he saw recruiting as 5 positions.



No problems with recruiting bigs, wings and points; not a fan of prioritizing the 3


----------



## 4Q_iu

Just A Fan said:


> They are 16-3 this season....As far as fast pace scoring they have games of...
> 
> 107
> 109
> 100
> 111
> 117
> 102
> 108
> 106



what did they give up in those 8 games?


----------



## JerseySycamore

In 2017-18, Schertz directed one of the most dynamic teams in NCAA history as the Railsplitters won their sixth-straight SAC regular season title in dominant fashion after going undefeated (20-0) in league play. In doing so, *LMU became what is believed to be the first team in NCAA history to lead the nation in field goal offense (53%), field goal defense (36.6%) and scoring margin (25.4 PPG).* The Railsplitters posted a 32-2 mark, which included a 21-game win streak, and won the SAC Tournament for the fourth time in school history. Along the way, LMU posted its fourth consecutive 30-win season, made its eighth-straight NCAA Tournament appearance and won at least 25 games for the eighth-straight season while appearing in the NCAA Regional Championship game for the third year in a row.


----------



## sycamore tuff

4Q_iu said:


> No problems with recruiting bigs, wings and points; not a fan of prioritizing the 3


I'm a fan of winning!  I don't care if his teams give up 100 ppg as long as they win and he is our coach.


----------



## Just A Fan

4Q_iu said:


> what did they give up in those 8 games?


76
62
82
76
72
64
71
79


----------



## treeman

Just A Fan said:


> They are 16-3 this season....As far as fast pace scoring they have games of...
> 
> 107
> 109
> 100
> 111
> 117
> 102
> 108
> 106


Can’t wait for the “josh Schertz is 78-4 when holding team under 85 points” in his career.

but honestly doesn’t seem like a bad hire


----------



## 4Q_iu

sycamore tuff said:


> I'm a fan of winning!  I don't care if his teams give up 100 ppg as long as they win and he is our coach.



So you only care if the Trees win w/ him as the HC?

Seems awfully invested in a guy that hasn't been hired...

Have watched enough teams win by the 3 as have died by the 3


----------



## jben

My only concern is recruiting.....D2 coaches in some situations can recruit above their league level.
Coach Schellhase during his early years at Morehead State (Minnesota) recruited 2-3 athletes from Indiana
and won many games.  Unfortunately he couldn't recruit the caliber players to win at the MVC level.
The games were interesting (as in high scoring) but far too many losses.
As everyone on the board knows........you have to recruit the talent needed to compete at the MVC level, not D2.
Can any future hire do that??????  It is a must.  You can't make chicken salad out of chicken s***!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks.....by the way ISU baseball plays 20th ranked Florida Atlantic a 3 game series starting tomorrow.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

jben said:


> My only concern is recruiting.....D2 coaches in some situations can recruit above their league level.
> Coach Schellhase during his early years at Morehead State (Minnesota) recruited 2-3 athletes from Indiana
> and won many games.  Unfortunately he couldn't recruit the caliber players to win at the MVC level.
> The games were interesting (as in high scoring) but far too many losses.
> As everyone on the board knows........you have to recruit the talent needed to compete at the MVC level, not D2.
> Can any future hire do that??????  It is a must.  You can't make chicken salad out of chicken s***!!!!!!!!!!
> Thanks.....by the way ISU baseball plays 20th ranked Florida Atlantic a 3 game series starting tomorrow.


His coaching staff will be the make/break there. Different times and he'll need to get a dynamic lead recruiter that can sell his vision.

If he is hired and Kareem doesn't have another job, he's that guy. I've seen him recruit when he was a UMKC after he left Louisville. He's dynamic.


----------



## sycamorebacker

jben said:


> My only concern is recruiting.....D2 coaches in some situations can recruit above their league level.
> Coach Schellhase during his early years at Morehead State (Minnesota) recruited 2-3 athletes from Indiana
> and won many games.  Unfortunately he couldn't recruit the caliber players to win at the MVC level.
> The games were interesting (as in high scoring) but far too many losses.
> As everyone on the board knows........you have to recruit the talent needed to compete at the MVC level, not D2.
> Can any future hire do that??????  It is a must.  You can't make chicken salad out of chicken s***!!!!!!!!!!
> Thanks.....by the way ISU baseball plays 20th ranked Florida Atlantic a 3 game series starting tomorrow.


Much ado about nothing.  Any coach from any level will recruit the best players he can get.  He won't recruit players that are not interested because they are going bigger.


----------



## bigsportsfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369776248876982272


----------



## sycamore tuff

4Q_iu said:


> So you only care if the Trees win w/ him as the HC?
> 
> Seems awfully invested in a guy that hasn't been hired...
> 
> Have watched enough teams win by the 3 as have died by the 3


Just meant I don't want to see him coaching a team that beats us.


----------



## tennessee

Very fascinated to see how the staff comes together.

Looking at his staff from LMU, none of these guys seem like no-brainers to follow him.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

tennessee said:


> Very fascinated to see how the staff comes together.
> 
> Looking at his staff from LMU, none of these guys seem like no-brainers to follow him.



Yeah, I'm sure they are are good dudes, but I hope one of the conditions was he grab someone with D1 experience. Two of the three assistants have only been assistants with him for three years and the third was hired just last year. 

The staff is always key because they are usually delegated a lot of the responsibilities.


----------



## tennessee

Jason Svoboda said:


> Yeah, I'm sure they are are good dudes, but I hope one of the conditions was he grab someone with D1 experience. Two of the three assistants have only been assistants with him for three years and the third was hired just last year.
> 
> The staff is always key because they are usually delegated a lot of the responsibilities.


Rod Clark from Austin Peay would be a perfect candidate. I wonder if they’ve gotten to know each other being in-state and recruiting the same areas.

Kareem Richardson very likely has an offer to stay, given his resume and how much the current players care for him.


----------



## Westbadenboy

This is honestly not meant to be as negative as it might seem, but this guy seems like a terrific pick to me.  He must be doing something right.  Given his incredible record why hasn't he been hired by another mid-major as HC.  A couple really strong seasons schools would be saying "well maybe....we'll see down the road"
Well he's down the road with many, many seasons of incredible success.  Any mid-major the past 2-3 years would have been foolish not to consider him.  Or perhaps a Power 5 school looking for an assistant.
Just wondering.
                                     PS  Given the MVC's reputation as this defense dominated league I think it might be refreshing to have a fast-paced, high scoring offense


----------



## sycamore tuff

If he is hired, I hope he keeps the architect of this past season's defense.  It was the best I had seen in years.  No reason not to have high scoring offense with lock down defense too.


----------



## Bingoman

Watching a majority of this game makes me excited for next season. This looks like a fun offense and the defense works pretty hard too. I think this guy can do a really good job of he is hired. They score ridiculously well, give him a year or 2 to get our guys into his system and get his own recruits and I think our offense can be at the top of the MVC.


----------



## tennessee

Schertz put a player in the G-League from Lincoln Memorial.






						Emanuel Terry - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## JerseySycamore

tennessee said:


> Schertz put a player in the G-League from Lincoln Memorial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emanuel Terry - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org



Terry played for the Miami Heat and Suns. Pretty sure he's one of the only (if not only) DII player to be on an NBA roster in last few years. LMU has produced something like 17+ pro players... pretty evident their teams would be competitive at the mid-major level in DI.


----------



## 4Q_iu

tennessee said:


> Schertz put a player in the G-League from Lincoln Memorial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emanuel Terry - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org



Lansing put 4 from ISU in the NBDL/D-League/G-League

Jake Kelly
Nate Green
Steve Hart
Dwayne Lathan


----------



## TreeTop

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369996896786386947


----------



## tennessee

4Q_iu said:


> Lansing put 4 from ISU in the NBDL/D-League/G-League
> 
> Jake Kelly
> Nate Green
> Steve Hart
> Dwayne Lathan


Sure, but one is recruiting to a mid-major, and the other is recruiting to a D2 school no one (nationally) has heard of. 

I'm not anti-Lansing, don't get it skewed. Just excited about the Schertz hire.


----------



## 4Q_iu

tennessee said:


> Sure, but one is recruiting to a mid-major, and the other is recruiting to a D2 school no one (nationally) has heard of.
> 
> I'm not anti-Lansing, don't get it skewed. Just excited about the Schertz hire.



What Schertz hire?

Has there been an announcement?   And let's wait until the next coach wins at ISU


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Yeah, I think people are underestimating the difficulty in recruiting. Lansing is gone by in large because he didn't recruit well enough during the middle potion of his tenure.

Thinking back to the 2016-2017 bottom where we started Clemons, Scott, Paige, Van Scyoc and Murphy. Your top two reserves were Niels (who was often lost defensively) and a true freshman Barnes. After them you had an inconsistent TJ Bell and transfer Donovan Franklin that was a TO machine. On that roster alone we missed on Niels, Demonte, Franklin, Paige and Knight. That is without even getting into BK's injury cutting his potential, etc. 

The recruiting ability of Schertz's staff will be absolutely critical to his success of transitioning his philosophies to this league, especially since it is a styles clash vs the down tempo, grind it out offenses most use.


----------



## tennessee

4Q_iu said:


> What Schertz hire?
> 
> Has there been an announcement?   And let's wait until the next coach wins at ISU


You are the king of semantical arguments. Goodman and Doyel both say this will be the hire, so I am operating as such.

And, no, I don't see any reason to temper my excitement. I think this is a good hire. I think it's inspired. I don't think it's the easy way out. It doesn't mean I think he'll win the conference in Year 1.


----------



## 4Q_iu

tennessee said:


> You are the king of semantical arguments. Goodman and Doyel both say this will be the hire, so I am operating as such.
> 
> And, no, I don't see any reason to temper my excitement. I think this is a good hire. I think it's inspired. I don't think it's the easy way out. It doesn't mean I think he'll win the conference in Year 1.



Last time I checked J. Goodman and Hack Doyel are not part of the search / hire committee for the ISU MBB HC job.  but fine, whatever; you do what you want to do

I'll wait see if/when he's hired and then after he wins at ISU; not slamming on Schertz, it's that I've followed ISU since the Schellhase, Greene eras... so I'm not buying into the hype.  Clinkscales doesn't have a ton of success in his hiring choices

Semantic away


----------



## jben

Jason,
     An absolute game changer for ISU previous to Greg's 5 year losing streak was the loss of
Bryant McIntosh of Greenwood, In.  Pegged as Jake Odum's replacement he de-committed
and went to Northwestern.  There he started for 4 years as a point guard and helped lead Northwestern
to their first NCAA tournament.
     He would have been worth 3-5 wins a year for ISU.  
     This is not meant as an excuse.....but it was a serious setback.  We eventually signed
Jordan Barnes....after struggling at the point.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

jben said:


> Jason,
> An absolute game changer for ISU previous to Greg's 5 year losing streak was the loss of
> Bryant McIntosh of Greenwood, In.  Pegged as Jake Odum's replacement he de-committed
> and went to Northwestern.  There he started for 4 years as a point guard and helped lead Northwestern
> to their first NCAA tournament.
> He would have been worth 3-5 wins a year for ISU.
> This is not meant as an excuse.....but it was a serious setback.  We eventually signed
> Jordan Barnes....after struggling at the point.



McIntosh was one, DJ Balentine was another. We actually missed on quite a few guards which is where you need to hit in a guard driven league like the MVC. 

Outside of Scott, Barnes and Key, we've had some real stinkers mixed in.


----------



## rsperge

The guy has been a winner at the D2 level, but as we all know u can be great with the x's and o's, but u live and die with  recruiting.
If we play more of an up tempo might create some excitement, but as we all know the MVC is a grind out, defensive league
Also, one other major point, what kind of connections does he have in the Hoosier state, it would only help and generate even more excitement


----------



## 4Q_iu

rsperge said:


> Also, one other major point, what kind of connections does he have in the Hoosier state, it would only help and generate even more excitement



Likely it's between slim and not a damn bit

he's a New York native, a grad of FLA Atlantic; coached in North Carolina (the Piedmont, the Triad), in FLA and now Tenn...


----------



## BrokerZ

His last D2 All American was Courvoisier McCauley from Manual High School in Indy. Not sure that means Schertz is completely tapped-in to Indiana recruiting, but he’s obviously not completely unfamiliar.


----------



## Just A Fan

From what I was able to find he's had 4 players from Indiana while at LMU. Last two being from Indy & West Lafayette


----------



## sycamorebacker

BrokerZ said:


> His last D2 All American was Courvoisier McCauley from Manual High School in Indy. Not sure that means Schertz is completely tapped-in to Indiana recruiting, but he’s obviously not completely unfamiliar.


He has a player from Lafayette now.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BrokerZ said:


> His last D2 All American was Courvoisier McCauley from Manual High School in Indy. Not sure that means Schertz is completely tapped-in to Indiana recruiting, but he’s obviously not completely unfamiliar.


Who we kicked the tires on. He was AAU teammates with Jamal Harris and Nike Sibande.


----------



## IndyMitchell

Interesting potential next coach...I get that he needs to build relationships in Indiana but TN isn't that far away.  He seems to have relationships in Ohio too.  The videos of him make him look pretty personable.  I think he could build some trust in Indiana pretty quickly if his teams/style of play look good.

Coach Lansing seems like a good guy and I am sure he is full of relationships in the state but the fan base was begging for a change just a couple years ago.  His teams were good with Jake Odum and with Jake Laravia.


----------



## Sycamore19

First time poster here. I used to be a Butler season ticket holder and in 2017 watched a D2 LMU team take a very good Butler team down to the wire 86-79 was the final score at Hinkle. Team was fundamentally sound, played great defense, good ball movement. Considering the situation a great hire.


----------



## BankShot

BrokerZ said:


> His last D2 All American was Courvoisier McCauley from Manual High School in Indy. Not sure that means Schertz is completely tapped-in to Indiana recruiting, but he’s obviously not completely unfamiliar.


Perfect example of why "the grass is NOT always greener on the other side of the fence."









						Courvoisier McCauley Stats, News, Bio | ESPN
					

Latest on Indiana State Sycamores guard Courvoisier McCauley including news, stats, videos, highlights and more on ESPN




					www.espn.com
				




Div II bio:





__





						Courvoisier McCauley - MEN'S BASKETBALL - DePaul University Athletics
					

Courvoisier McCauley (23) Guard  - Career   	Transferred to DePaul in May 2020 after playing first two seasons at NCAA Division II Lincoln Memorial (Tenn.). 	In




					depaulbluedemons.com


----------



## BankShot

This in itself is reasonable grounds for concern in hiring a Div II coach, regardless of his record...anyone notice DePaul's conference standing?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Looks like Schertz's team plays in the D2 NCAA Tournament 2nd round game on Sunday.


----------



## pbutler218

Wonder where this game can be viewed?


----------



## Bluethunder

pbutler218 said:


> Wonder where this game can be viewed?











						2021 NCAA Division II Men's Basketball Southeast Regional Championship
					

2021 NCAA Division II Men's Basketball Southeast Regional Championship




					lmurailsplitters.com
				




If you scroll down a bit it gives a link to watch


----------



## 4Q_iu

BrokerZ said:


> His last D2 All American was Courvoisier McCauley from Manual High School in Indy. Not sure that means Schertz is completely tapped-in to Indiana recruiting, but he’s obviously not completely unfamiliar.



Is this what we have to look forward to?

www.indystar.com%2Fstory%2Fsports%2Fhigh-school%2F2020%2F04%2F28%2Fdivision-ii-all-american-courvoisier-mccauley-transferring-depaul-basketball%2F3032982001%2F

McCauley spends two years at LMU and leaves for DePaul...

McCauley and Walter (kid from Lafayette) are only Indiana kids on his LMU rosters, going back to 2013-14


----------



## BankShot

USI men’s basketball makes NCAA Tournament with at-large bid
					

USI Men’s Basketball makes NCAA Tournament with At-Large Bid




					www.14news.com


----------



## BrokerZ

4Q_iu said:


> Is this what we have to look forward to?
> 
> www.indystar.com%2Fstory%2Fsports%2Fhigh-school%2F2020%2F04%2F28%2Fdivision-ii-all-american-courvoisier-mccauley-transferring-depaul-basketball%2F3032982001%2F
> 
> McCauley spends two years at LMU and leaves for DePaul...
> 
> McCauley and Walter (kid from Lafayette) are only Indiana kids on his LMU rosters, going back to 2013-14


I have no idea what we have to look forward to, but without looking it up I’m guessing quite a few D2 All Americans transfer up to D1. I’d imagine most don’t try and go high-major, but I think it’s common for D2 players to try and move up. 

Tate Hall from Loyola is an example of a successful D2 transfer, and he wasn’t even an All American at U-Indy.


----------



## tennessee

Jason Svoboda said:


> Looks like Schertz's team plays in the D2 NCAA Tournament 2nd round game on Sunday.


Good find - he probably won’t officially take the job until LMU’s season is over.


----------



## 4Q_iu

BrokerZ said:


> I have no idea what we have to look forward to, but without looking it up I’m guessing quite a few D2 All Americans transfer up to D1. I’d imagine most don’t try and go high-major, but I think it’s common for D2 players to try and move up.
> 
> Tate Hall from Loyola is an example of a successful D2 transfer, and he wasn’t even an All American at U-Indy.



I only looked at the 2019-20 D2 All-Americans (https://nabc.com/nabc_releases/2020/d2_all_america)

16 players; 8 SRs (didn't research as likely ineligible) of the 8 players;  3 transferred

Cam Martin, _Missouri Southern State, 6-9, Junior, Forward, Yukon, OK -- transferred to Jacksonville State (OVC)_
Courvoisier McCauley, _Lincoln Memorial, 6-5, Sophomore, Guard, Indianapolis, IN -- transferred to DePaul (Big East)_
Tyrell Roberts, _UCSD, 5-11, R-Sophomore, Guard, Sacramento, CA -- opt'd out of 2020-21 season, transferred to Washington State (Pac-12)_

Here's the entire NABC All-American list (https://www.nabc.com/awards/all_america/history)

I did not research other selection bodies but I doubt there's a large variance between selection bodies; I'd venture that this season, last season are one-offs given the NCAA's leeway w/ COVID and eligibility


----------



## BankShot

What teams are playing in their Regional, which they're hosting?


----------



## BankShot

BrokerZ said:


> I have no idea what we have to look forward to, but without looking it up I’m guessing quite a few D2 All Americans transfer up to D1. I’d imagine most don’t try and go high-major, but I think it’s common for D2 players to try and move up.
> 
> Tate Hall from Loyola is an example of a successful D2 transfer, and he wasn’t even an All American at U-Indy.


I loosely follow USI, who plays in probably the top Div II Conference in America - GLVC, and I don't recall ANY upward Div I transfers. It's not the norm...Div I to Div II is "normal."


----------



## Just A Fan

The fact that Coach has had players transfer UP from D2 to D1 teams is encouraging to me. That shows he can either recruit good talent or is good at improving players. Now if he had guys going from D2 to D3 I'd be more concerned.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Just A Fan said:


> The fact that Coach has had players transfer UP from D2 to D1 teams is encouraging to me. That shows he can either recruit good talent or is good at improving players. Now if he had guys going from D2 to D3 I'd be more concerned.



So, you'd then be encouraged by ISU players transferring up to "Power 5" teams vice spending their 4 yrs at ISU?


----------



## Parsons

BankShot said:


> What teams are playing in their Regional, which they're hosting?t


----------



## Parsons

Their website lists the teams.


----------



## BankShot

2021 NCAA Division II Men's Basketball Southeast Regional Championship
					

2021 NCAA Division II Men's Basketball Southeast Regional Championship




					lmurailsplitters.com


----------



## tennessee

4Q_iu said:


> So, you'd then be encouraged by ISU players transferring up to "Power 5" teams vice spending their 4 yrs at ISU?


I don't think anyone would be "happy" about that, but I'm not sure how Coach X would fair better than Coach Y in regards to this problem.

A one-time transfer waiver was always going to hurt mid-major teams in regards to their most talented players.


----------



## TreeTop

I'm skeptical about the word "official".


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370366884466528258


----------



## child

I hope this guy is great but if he is so special why has he been in Mudville so long???


----------



## rsperge

checked LMU stats real quick, definitely play an up tempo style, off average 92.0 per game, def 70.0 per game.


----------



## child

Hope its works out for us we need a break! Go state!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

child said:


> I hope this guy is great but if he is so special why has he been in Mudville so long???



The bottom line is there are a finite amount of jobs. But the why could be a multitude of reasons.

First, he may have really liked his current spot and didn't want to leave yet. Maybe he wanted to build a resume so solid he could instantly get into a MM+ program?
Second, he may have been considered for jobs he just didn't think were a big enough jump to uproot his family for. A quick Google search shows he had been considered for some other jobs in the past.
Third, there is definitely gatekeeping and networking hurdles not just to the jobs but to levels themselves. Tying back into the finite number thing, this makes the six degrees of separation even smaller for potentials. You always hear that ADs want to hire their own guy, well it could be someone they've worked with in the past and it's why you see a lot of retreads. 
Those are three off the top of my head and they all have tons of variables that can throw a wrench into things.


----------



## pbutler218

Didn't Lansing's teams/players seem to have a lot of difficulty beating D-2 teams? I think so. There is some good talent at that level.


----------



## Gotta Hav

child said:


> I hope this guy is great but if he is so special why has he been in Mudville so long???



Mudville, isn't that North of Bargersville, IN or is Mudville close to Tipp City, OH?


----------



## 4Q_iu

pbutler218 said:


> Didn't Lansing's teams/players seem to have a lot of difficulty beating D-2 teams? I think so. There is some good talent at that level.



Hmm --- believe those teams were like 15-0, 16-0; avg point spread was 16 points or so...    i think Ind Central's Dogs gave them a close game one year, maybe NE Missouri State as well...   wasn't Alaska-Anchorage ranked when the Trees beat them in the Shootout?


----------



## rsperge

FYI, Lansing not having his contract renewed did not come as a shock. A source told CBS Sports Division II coach (Lincoln Memorial) Josh Schertz is on the cusp of becoming Indiana State's next coach. More rumours, I wonder who are some o the other top canidates for the job. ?
by the way was trying to find Schertz's current salary, at LMU, but I would assume coming from a d2 College, he most likely fits into the ISU athletic budget.
Its getting very interesting.
go blue, go sycmores, try to keep some of the core. players


----------



## 4Q_iu

sycamore tuff said:


> Just meant I don't want to see him coaching a team that beats us.



other than Muller with the Deadbirds, are any Valley coaches on the hotseat?    your scenario is at the bottom of my "list of concerns" in the Lansing-replacement plan


----------



## child

Good reply to why he didn't move on to a different job, hope he is the greatest thing ever. Some loyalty would be a nice change from the administration side.


----------



## Blue2U

Just A Fan said:


> They are 16-3 this season....As far as fast pace scoring they have games of...
> 
> 107
> 109
> 100
> 111
> 117
> 102
> 108
> 106


I just want to win ballgames, so I don’t really care what the score is.  But, would be fun to see some scoring!  In a Lansing fan, but I do feel kike this year’s team underperformed on the offensive end


----------



## WOZ

Maybe he has an assistant with Indiana ties that enabled him to land a few Indiana players.


----------



## Gotta Hav

LMU basketball website for their schedule is pretty cool.  Besides including the Box Score, Recap, History...for several of their games it also includes a _Photo Gallery._

And I know it's all relative, but what school in any other NCAA Division is scoring 100, 102, 108, 109, 103, 106,  and 117 points a game in 2021?  






						2022-23 Men's Basketball Schedule - Lincoln Memorial University Athletics
					

The official 2022-23 Men's Basketball schedule for the Lincoln Memorial University Railsplitters




					lmurailsplitters.com
				




And for what it's worth, three of the players on this years LMU team, Xavier Bledsoe, Simon Wilbar and Cameron Henry were Two Star Verbal Commits players.


----------



## rsperge

by the way LMU leading 50-32 13:00 left in 2nd half


----------



## pbutler218

Kind of helter skelter play.....but I like it!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

His team moves on. I watched the 2nd half after getting done at the gym and they went ice cold in their half court offense but they weathered the storm and then used transition ball to walk away from the opponent and take the game.


----------



## jben

It looks as though LMU will be playing Emmanuel (GA) on Tuesday....they are ahead of Belmont Abbey by
25 points with 6:52 to go.  This will undoubtedly delay any announcement concerning Coach Shertz....at
least until Tuesday or later.


----------



## tennessee

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371450164729249794


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I seem to remember when people on this board thought that hiring a D2 coach was beneath ISU. For what it's worth I think this will be a good hire.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamorefan96 said:


> I seem to remember when people on this board thought that hiring a D2 coach was beneath ISU. For what it's worth I think this will be a good hire.



If we're being honest, statistically speaking it doesn't work out. I am hoping like hell we'll buck the trend. I think the most successful D2 to D1 guy in the last decade is Darner and he's winning at 53% which is where Lansing was in a lesser conference. Unless I'm missing out on a big one, most of the ones I found are sub .500. I gave up after about 20-30 minutes of digging. 

That said, when I was reading on Schertz, Belmont's old man Byrd was a head coach at LMU before Belmont so I'm taking that as a sign. Maybe it's LMU that is the key.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371460705791193089


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371460400974331907


----------



## Parsons

Jason Svoboda said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371460400974331907


Hope that's correct.


----------



## tennessee

Jason Svoboda said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371460400974331907


You could see this coming from a mile away.

I wouldn't be surprised if the same offer is extended to Odum.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> If we're being honest, statistically speaking it doesn't work out. I am hoping like hell we'll buck the trend. I think the most successful D2 to D1 guy in the last decade is Darner and he's winning at 53% which is where Lansing was in a lesser conference. Unless I'm missing out on a big one, most of the ones I found are sub .500. I gave up after about 20-30 minutes of digging.
> 
> That said, when I was reading on Schertz, Belmont's old man Byrd was a head coach at LMU before Belmont so I'm taking that as a sign. Maybe it's LMU that is the key.



C'mon Jason... you're stretching it to believe Byrd's short stint at LMU was reason for his success at Belmont.  Belmont MBB is what it is because of Ricky Byrd - period.  HE built that program, when he left LMU for Belmont, he changed conferences, Belmont was still an NAIA program than, he spent 10 years building the Bruins into a better NAIA program, they moved to NCAA DI and struggled for 5-7 seasons as an independent, new Atlantic Sun member...  Belmont MBB 1st season on a way to their current place was the 2005-06 season, Byrd's 1st (of 8) NCAA berth

Your example of Darner is far, FAR more legit; Darner had some really good years at St. Joseph's up in Rensselaer,  he moved to FLA Southern for $$$ support from the school; great success, he jumps to GreenBay does OK, not enough to satisfy ISU fans and is canned b/c the AD wanted his own guy...

Maybe Schertz does what Byrd did...  but his Bruins made the NCAA in his 20th year at Belmont, the NIT in his 18th

And Clinkscales spent a helluva lot of that presser yakking about having a guy here for the next 5-7, I don;t think Sherard OR Josh (if/when he gets it) will be here in 18, much less 20 seasons if the Sycamores haven't been to the NCAA, even the NIT in that time


----------



## Just A Fan

From Semler 

Crazy day in college hoops around the area.

My buddy Jeff Rabjohns is reporting IU has fired men’s basketball coach Archie Miller. I’m four year Archie couldn’t get the Hoosiers to  NCAA tourney.

ISU men’s basketball is officially this week is suppose to hire D2 Lincoln Memorial coach Josh Shertz to be Sycamores next head coach. One positive that could potentially help the Sycamores. I’ve been told Shertz has asked ISU assistant Kareem Richardson to stay on staff at ISU. That’s could be big to bring back all the Sycamore players who are in transfer portal. Many are close with Richardson.


Also, Indiana State has fired women’s basketball head coach Vicki Hall. She was 21-59 in three years at ISU.
33


----------



## Jason Svoboda

4Q_iu said:


> C'mon Jason... you're stretching it to believe Byrd's short stint at LMU was reason for his success at Belmont.  Belmont MBB is what it is because of Ricky Byrd - period.  HE built that program, when he left LMU for Belmont, he changed conferences, Belmont was still an NAIA program than, he spent 10 years building the Bruins into a better NAIA program, they moved to NCAA DI and struggled for 5-7 seasons as an independent, new Atlantic Sun member...  Belmont MBB 1st season on a way to their current place was the 2005-06 season, Byrd's 1st (of 8) NCAA berth
> 
> Your example of Darner is far, FAR more legit; Darner had some really good years at St. Joseph's up in Rensselaer,  he moved to FLA Southern for $$$ support from the school; great success, he jumps to GreenBay does OK, not enough to satisfy ISU fans and is canned b/c the AD wanted his own guy...
> 
> Maybe Schertz does what Byrd did...  but his Bruins made the NCAA in his 20th year at Belmont, the NIT in his 18th


It was tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Doyel has a new article on the Schertz hire:



> Schertz’s .833 winning percentage from 2008-21 at LMU is No. 3 all-time at any level of college basketball for coaches with at least 10 years’ experience, according to the latest NCAA records, behind only Jim Crutchfield of West Liberty and Nova Southeastern (.841), and Mark Few of Gonzaga (.834).











						Doyel: Indiana State chooses coach who built D-II powerhouse to replace Greg Lansing
					

The Sycamores have chosen four-time Division II coach of the year Josh Schertz, who built something from nothing at Lincoln Memorial University.



					www.indystar.com


----------



## hans1950

This hire has a fair chance of being positive.Am I alone in thinking that salary is at least partially responsible for us going this route?


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> It was tongue-in-cheek.


Whew -- that post was beginning to sound like the wild-ass speculation of others!

Good to know that brick oven of a town (Vegas) hasn't scorched your brain!


----------



## rsperge

Great idea Kareen getting onboard, hopefully Jake as well, as long as it fits into our budget.  Really wonder what Schertz salary is at LMU ?  Just a side note, amazing how money talks, Archie bought out for 10 million, down the road,  by boosters, and we at ISU had to wait for the 10 year contract with GL to expire.


----------



## tennessee

I am fascinated to see Schertz assessment of this roster and what holes he thinks he needs to fill immediately to fit the style of play he wants.

There should be a handful of high school and JUCO offers go out immediately for guys that didn't find a home on Signing Day.


----------



## Pendleton_alum

Talk about missed opportunities from way back. Never realized Thad Matta was an assistant coach for ISU during the 1990-1991 season.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Pendleton_alum said:


> Talk about missed opportunities from way back. Never realized Thad Matta was an assistant coach for ISU during the 1990-1991 season.



Guessing you think we could still have Sean Payton on the football staff?

Think of the baseball program had Paul Wolf inked Tommy John to a baseball "scholie" 1961....   or had Donnie Baseball (Mattingly) signed his NLI w/ Bob Warn


----------



## Gotta Hav

Sources: Indiana State hiring D-II coach Schertz
					

Indiana State is hiring Josh Schertz from NCAA Division II power Lincoln Memorial as its next head coach, sources told ESPN.




					www-espn-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## rsperge

Wow, sounds like a done deal, maybe with Kareen coming back into the fold as an assistant, maybe Jake and Williams will reconsider.
Personally , in a way I am excited for ISU, we get new blood into the system, sure we will be playing in more of an up tempo pace, and finally just hope we get some really decent recruits, , and as our AD said couple of days ago, different voice in the room.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

tennessee said:


> I am fascinated to see Schertz assessment of this roster and what holes he thinks he needs to fill immediately to fit the style of play he wants.
> 
> There should be a handful of high school and JUCO offers go out immediately for guys that didn't find a home on Signing Day.



Of what's left? He's really only got Cam, Larry, Ndaw and Hittle, right? Everyone else is a walk-on so not much evaluating to be done. LOL

Seriously though, in watching his team play this weekend, we don't have the shooters his style needs to open up the space. His LMU team has 4 guys that shot over 40% from 3 (3 with qualifiable attempts) and our best, Neese, would have sat 5th on their team at just under 40%. Bacote did shoot 50% but he only had 18 attempts but I think he is one that could do well in his system.

Of the guys that entered the portal, Jake would be well served in his system as would Hankins and Neese. Jake would essentially operate as their Guest kid, did. He is going to need to find at least two shooters and would be better served with 3 knowing how Drake trended this year with them having DeVries coming in next year. If Jake does go, he needs to find a stretch 4 like Jake/Guest.

If I'm being honest, Larry and Ndaw don't fit. I have no idea what we've got in Hittle so I'm not going to speak on him until I can see live action. If he does anything this upcoming offseason, it should be working on his shooting. Specifically, he would be well served to go back and watch Jake Kitchell highlights and develop that baseline jumper Kitch had because if he does, that would also lend well to floor spacing -- give slashers lanes and him being the kick option.

He also has two 6-5, 6-6 lanky types that slash/attacked in the game I watched the other night. We don't have any of those on the roster so scouring the transfer portal and finding at least one of those would be huge.


----------



## SycamoreKen

4Q_iu said:


> No problems with recruiting bigs, wings and points; not a fan of prioritizing the 3


Sounds like the current NBA trend, which is where players want to be, no matter how realistic that might be. It will be interesting to see how it translates.


----------



## sycamorebacker

From what I saw, Larry will be our most important player.  Not sure about Hittle's speed but he was reputed to be one of the best shooting bigs in the state in HS.

Looked it up.  He shot 46% on 3's his SR year.


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> Of what's left? He's really only got Cam, Larry, Ndaw and Hittle, right? Everyone else is a walk-on so not much evaluating to be done. LOL
> 
> Seriously though, in watching his team play this weekend, we don't have the shooters his style needs to open up the space. His LMU team has 4 guys that shot over 40% from 3 (3 with qualifiable attempts) and our best, Neese, would have sat 5th on their team at just under 40%. Bacote did shoot 50% but he only had 18 attempts but I think he is one that could do well in his system.
> 
> Of the guys that entered the portal, Jake would be well served in his system as would Hankins and Neese. Jake would essentially operate as their Guest kid, did. He is going to need to find at least two shooters and would be better served with 3 knowing how Drake trended this year with them having DeVries coming in next year. If Jake does go, he needs to find a stretch 4 like Jake/Guest.
> 
> If I'm being honest, Larry and Ndaw don't fit. I have no idea what we've got in Hittle so I'm not going to speak on him until I can see live action. If he does anything this upcoming offseason, it should be working on his shooting. Specifically, he would be well served to go back and watch Jake Kitchell highlights and develop that baseline jumper Kitch had because if he does, that would also lend well to floor spacing -- give slashers lanes and him being the kick option.
> 
> He also has two 6-5, 6-6 lanky types that slash/attacked in the game I watched the other night. We don't have any of those on the roster so scouring the transfer portal and finding at least one of those would be huge.


I think a lot of our current players could fit the system provided they are given the opportunity to play that style. I would love to see Neese with more freedom. Not that he didn’t have it before, but he was much more hesitant to fire away under Lansing’s system (or so it seemed).

Even Tre has a nice stroke from outside (game winner against SIU rings a significant bell...at least I’m pretty sure it was SIU). LaRavia would also be very well served to play in Schertz’s style with what I assume to be his aspirations to play at the next level. Much better to Jake to play in a NBA system and get a head start on becoming a Doug McDermott-light than to try and convince NBA scouts he can be a square peg in a round hole.

Larry is the odd ball of the current returnees though...I agree with that.  Floor spacing is not his offensive game, but the kid can defend.


----------



## BrokerZ

Lincoln Memorial plays again tonight in the D2 tournament against Emmanuel (GA).  Game is at 7:00 PM Eastern.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BrokerZ said:


> I think a lot of our current players could fit the system provided they are given the opportunity to play that style. I would love to see Neese with more freedom. Not that he didn’t have it before, but he was much more hesitant to fire away under Lansing’s system (or so it seemed).
> 
> Even Tre has a nice stroke from outside (game winner against SIU rings a significant bell...at least I’m pretty sure it was SIU). LaRavia would also be very well served to play in Schertz’s style with what I assume to be his aspirations to play at the next level. Much better to Jake to play in a NBA system and get a head start on becoming a Doug McDermott-light than to try and convince NBA scouts he can be a square peg in a round hole.
> 
> Larry is the odd ball of the current returnees though...I agree with that.  Floor spacing is not his offensive game, but the kid can defend.



Yep, Larry is a MVC caliber defender, especially considering he was a true freshman. The problem for me is he isn't a true facilitator, is a minus shooter, and doesn't attack the rim to make up for that shooting deficiency. Since he is staying, I hope he is in the gym every day working on his shooting. We cannot win in this league when the opposing defender is sagging 10 feet off him and daring him to shoot while essentially packing the lane/doubling someone else. 

Loyola was literally hooting and laughing at him. Hope he took that shit personal.


----------



## rsperge

Schertz has also won despite budget challenges. He said in a 2020 interview that when he started at Lincoln Memorial, he went from a program that didn't fund all of its scholarships to a fully-funded situation with a fully-paid assistant coaching staff.
National sources: Schertz will be next ISU men's basketball coach
This comes from yesterdays Terre Haute Tribune-Star


----------



## Tommy33624

Clink knocked it out of the park with this hire.  The vimeo coaching hire video had me sold.  This guy is great.   Well done ISU?   I can't believe what a good hire this is.  I actually can't believe we got a guy this good to coach the team.


----------



## Tommy33624

JerseySycamore said:


> Looks like he recently took part in this coach hiring case study published by AthleticDirectorU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case Study: Finding The Next Great Head Coach
> 
> 
> AthleticDirectorU presents a comprehensive case study on hiring head college coaches. The case study method helps people learn by studying real business and managerial situations encountered by experienced executives. The reader is encouraged to analyze the case and think about how they would...
> 
> 
> 
> www.athleticdirectoru.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's his mock-interview


Yes, Todd G had shared that on Twitter.  I think anyone who watches this should be happy about the hire.  Great job ISU!


----------



## Blue Streaker

if you get a chance to listen to even just a minute, start at 10:20


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> Yep, Larry is a MVC caliber defender, especially considering he was a true freshman. The problem for me is he isn't a true facilitator, is a minus shooter, and doesn't attack the rim to make up for that shooting deficiency. Since he is staying, I hope he is in the gym every day working on his shooting. We cannot win in this league when the opposing defender is sagging 10 feet off him and daring him to shoot while essentially packing the lane/doubling someone else.
> 
> Loyola was literally hooting and laughing at him. Hope he took that shit personal.


You do know he was a FR right?  You have a real, high bar for FR. He can be an excellent PG for us with his passing skills.  I bet he could average 6+ assists in an open court game.

As far as shooting - Barnes and Key both shot 36% their FR years.  They did tend to IMPROVE.


----------



## BrokerZ

sycamorebacker said:


> You do know he was a FR right?  He can be an excellent PG for us with his passing skills.  I bet he could average 6+ assists in an open court game.


He could, but he also has to be a threat to score the basketball in some way shape or form. He needs to be able to hit a mid-range or be a bully at the rim or he’s just too big of a liability. As Jason mentioned, I hope Larry is motivated and in the gym working on his shooting and offensive arsenal. It’s otherwise hard to find open teammates to pass it to when they’re playing 4-on-5.

During the Loyola game in St. Louis, the Loyola players were audibly daring Larry to shoot the ball and laughing/heckling him every time he missed. No matter how good of a passer or defender he may be, that’s a problem. It could also be that Larry is a pest defensively, so they were looking for any reason to knock him down a peg. 

I’ll end this all by saying that after the opening game this past year I proclaimed Larry to be our next great All-MVC player. I love a lot of things about him, but he regressed significantly offensively over the season and needs to improve. No harm in stating the obvious.


----------



## rsperge

watch the video, seems to say all the right things, just hope he can recruit some good Hoosier's, I like the point when he was talking about all the support he got from the administration at LMU, for him to succceed.


----------



## BrokerZ

Lincoln Memorial is rolling to an easy win in their game against Emmanuel. They’ll be moving on to the Elite 8 of the D2 tournament.

Wish these games were televised. LMU has dominated offensively, and I’d like to see Schertz’s offense in action.


----------



## rsperge

LMU wins 101-69, now they go onto Evansville for the elite 8, this is like the final 4 for division 1


----------



## bigsportsfan

BrokerZ said:


> Lincoln Memorial is rolling to an easy win in their game against Emmanuel. They’ll be moving on to the Elite 8 of the D2 tournament.
> 
> Wish these games were televised. LMU has dominated offensively, and I’d like to see Schertz’s offense in action.


I watched part of it live-streamed on their website. Free.


----------



## 4Q_iu

rsperge said:


> watch the video, seems to say all the right things, just hope he can recruit some good Hoosier's, I like the point when he was talking about all the support he got from the administration at LMU, for him to succceed.


 
does he realize he's still going to receive the same level of support?  IF he's hired, he'll have Div 2 admin support from a Div I admin... go figure


----------



## BrokerZ

bigsportsfan said:


> I watched part of it live-streamed on their website. Free.


Good to know. I’ll check out their site for the next game.


----------



## sycamore tuff

BrokerZ said:


> He could, but he also has to be a threat to score the basketball in some way shape or form. He needs to be able to hit a mid-range or be a bully at the rim or he’s just too big of a liability. As Jason mentioned, I hope Larry is motivated and in the gym working on his shooting and offensive arsenal. It’s otherwise hard to find open teammates to pass it to when they’re playing 4-on-5.
> 
> During the Loyola game in St. Louis, the Loyola players were audibly daring Larry to shoot the ball and laughing/heckling him every time he missed. No matter how good of a passer or defender he may be, that’s a problem. It could also be that Larry is a pest defensively, so they were looking for any reason to knock him down a peg.
> 
> I’ll end this all by saying that after the opening game this past year I proclaimed Larry to be our next great All-MVC player. I love a lot of things about him, but he regressed significantly offensively over the season and needs to improve. No harm in stating the obvious.


I think JL will be a very good player for us the next 3 years.  I thought his game improved as the season went on.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Ha. You gotta love the randomness of endorsing this hire. Not that I think it’s a bad hire - who am I to know what is a good hire and what is a bad hire. I just love to watch people try and push some bull shit as if they have any qualification to make such determination. Gotta love it.


----------



## niklz62

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Ha. You gotta love the randomness of endorsing this hire. Not that I think it’s a bad hire - who am I to know what is a good hire and what is a bad hire. I just love to watch people try and push some bull shit as if they have any qualification to make such determination. Gotta love it.


I definitely know if this is a good hire or not.  Im very qualified.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Now officially named the next Sycamores head coach.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372186044582531074


----------



## GoSycamores

Four-time national coach of the year Josh Schertz has been named Indiana State University's 26th head men's basketball coach, ISU Director of Athletics Sherard Clinkscales announced today.

More...


----------



## BrokerZ

I'm guessing he still finishes out the season with Lincoln Memorial, right?


----------



## Bingoman

Great hiring.


----------



## BrokerZ

I will wait and see before I call this a great hire, but on paper it makes sense. 

If I'll give Clink any praise, it's that this was quick.  It had to be done fast so the new coach can spend time rebuilding the staff and most importantly the roster.  Lansing was officially not retained on 3/7 and we officially have our new coach on 3/17.  Kudos to Clink for targeting his guy and getting it done.


----------



## King of Jones Hall

GoSycamores said:


> Four-time national coach of the year Josh Schertz has been named Indiana State University's 26th head men's basketball coach, ISU Director of Athletics Sherard Clinkscales announced today.


I liked reading those quotes from around the country.


----------



## Blue2U

GoSycamores said:


> Four-time national coach of the year Josh Schertz has been named Indiana State University's 26th head men's basketball coach, ISU Director of Athletics Sherard Clinkscales announced today.
> 
> More...


I’d really like to know the details of his contract — tired of low-balling and hoping for “value” as the strategy.  Can anyone explain why we’re so underfunded as compared to other schools at our level?  Is it a decision we’re making, or is there a specific reason we don’t have more funding?


----------



## BrokerZ

That is some high praise from the "industry."  I hope they're true!

But, I probably would have left the Bruce Pearl comments out.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Blue2U said:


> I’d really like to know the details of his contract — tired of low-balling and hoping for “value” as the strategy.  Can anyone explain why we’re so underfunded as compared to other schools at our level?  Is it a decision we’re making, or is there a specific reason we don’t have more funding?



Ummm... 

If you're tired of the "Value" play perhaps this isn't the program you want to support... I don't mean that as a negative towards you - just that we will likely always be the "Value" play. We don't have a lot of donors and we don't have many (like count on two hands) big donors. Like the kind of donors that IU have that can literally buy out a coach over the phone. Even if we did have donors who were capable of that (I am sure we have a few) not of them are passionate enough about our college basketball program that they ever would. Why? Well a lot of it starts while they are students here and unless that fire is ignited while they are here then it's tough to get once they leave. 

Indiana State also doesn't have the greatest history of alumni/fan/donor relations. I don't want to get into the weeds on this and trash them. It's part of the reason that we have the budget/funding issues that we have. 

It's not as simple as - philosophically we've just decided were only going to allocate XX toward Hoops. The only real debate when it comes to athletics is the level at which we fund football or at all for that matter vs. basketball. What we spend on football is clearly coming at a cost to our basketball budget - at least to me from the outside looking in. Because most other things remain constant - the donor base isn't growing. Especially for the basketball program - it will take them several years to regain the support of some of the people they've potentially lost in this whole ordeal. Someone can sit on here and explain to me how that isn't important and I will simply say then don't talk to me about the worst budget in the Mo Val if that isn't important... 

As for this hire - because we've talked about budgets quite a bit. In fact if you search the word "Budget" in the upper right hand corner you can find years worth of content on here about that very topic. I am going to wait to pass judgement on this guy. He's got his work cut out for him... He's going to have to be a recruiter first and recruit his ass off just to get a full roster. Then he's going to have to be an alumni director and try and get some relationships and community support behind him. Then he's going to have to be a coach - which everyone seems to think he will be good at so let's just assume he handles that part of the job fine. Then he's going to have to work for the Foundation and try and get some donors, golf outings, fundraising, community outreach etc. 

In other words - this isn't just a head coaching job at Indiana State. It's much much much bigger than that. So we will see how he navigates all of that - should be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Welcome coach... now start recruiting.


----------



## tennessee

I thought it was very telling that part of the press release was Clinkscales praising Schertz for his "business" acumen. 

That says a lot about what the job at ISU entails.


----------



## BrokerZ

Schertz issues a statement from the Lincoln Memorial basketball website:









						A Statement from Coach Schertz - Lincoln Memorial University Athletics
					

It has been an extraordinary honor and privilege to serve as your basketball coach for the last 13 years. I cannot adequately articulate how thankful I am for the




					lmurailsplitters.com


----------



## 4Q_iu

BrokerZ said:


> That is some high praise from the "industry."  I hope they're true!
> 
> But, I probably would have left the Bruce Pearl comments out.



Absolutely!   Pearl is a bottom feeder; why ISU chose to include his name, remarks is beyond the pale


----------



## Hooper

Endorsed by Holtmann, 2 bloggers, an assistant coach on the worst NBA team in the East, one of the most reputed cheaters in the modern D1 era to still have a job, and a retired coach who's team was part of the most infamous brawl in ISU basketball history.  OK!

Snark aside, I wish him well and hope he does here what he's done at LM.


----------



## BankShot

Ya, Bruce is a real "bottom feeder," ranked #8 in coaching salary @ just under $4m/yr. 

Some of you "economic analysts" need to return to Wharton...


----------



## Bluethunder

BankShot said:


> Ya, Bruce is a real "bottom feeder," ranked #8 in coaching salary @ just under $4m/yr.
> 
> Some of you "economic analysts" need to return to Wharton...


Money doesn’t buy class or dignity.


----------



## tennessee

I grew up with Bruce's kids when he worked at Tennessee. He's a very good man.

Just a slimeball on the recruiting trail - which, well, ain't the worst thing in the world.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

Jason Svoboda said:


> Welcome coach... now start recruiting.


Start with Tre and Cooper!


----------



## 4Q_iu

tennessee said:


> I grew up with Bruce's kids when he worked at Tennessee. He's a very good man.
> 
> Just a slimeball on the recruiting trail - which, well, ain't the worst thing in the world.



Remind me of his involvement/non-involvement in the Boston College point-shaving scandal of the 80s?

I recall the Waltmans having some choice words about Pearl; doubt they were made public


----------



## tennessee

4Q_iu said:


> Remind me of his involvement/non-involvement in the Boston College point-shaving scandal of the 80s?
> 
> I recall the Waltmans having some choice words about Pearl; doubt they were made public


Ah, I did forget about that. That's definitely a point against him.

If I remember correctly, and I don't know all the details, he snitched on the other guys and it blacklisted him in the industry for a long time. I don't know if he was personally involved or not.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Bluethunder said:


> Money doesn’t buy class or dignity.


Nor will it buy ethics or morality


----------



## 4Q_iu

tennessee said:


> Ah, I did forget about that. That's definitely a point against him.
> 
> If I remember correctly, and I don't know all the details, he snitched on the other guys and it blacklisted him in the industry for a long time. I don't know if he was personally involved or not.



I think he dodged it was much as his mentor Dr. Tom Davis did; the axe fell on two players; the ring leader (Rick Kuhn) who went to prison and another, I believe Ernie Cobb, (falsely accused) who WAS blacklisted in the NBA-sphere and a third (Jim Sweeney) who was as guilty as Kuhn (per Kuhn's account) but dodged any punishment.


----------



## sycamore tuff

Blue2U said:


> I’d really like to know the details of his contract — tired of low-balling and hoping for “value” as the strategy.  Can anyone explain why we’re so underfunded as compared to other schools at our level?  Is it a decision we’re making, or is there a specific reason we don’t have more funding?


Because we have sucked more often than not for the last 40 years.  Most people are too lazy to get out of bed and go to the games.


----------



## Bluethunder

BankShot said:


> Ya, Bruce is a real "bottom feeder," ranked #8 in coaching salary @ just under $4m/yr.
> 
> Some of you "economic analysts" need to return to Wharton...


Wasn’t Bruce Pearl also involved in allegations against Illinois back in the day?  Pearl was at Iowa and recorded a player saying Illinois paid him. Something like that. The guy just is around too many issues not to be dirty himself. Either that or he has the worst luck of anyone in the history of the game.


----------



## pbutler218

Ok. Back to OUR new coach discussion. He's meeting with the team personally this afternoon. Sure wish Jake LaRavia would have at least waited for this meeting.


----------



## Hooper

He's also coming on JMV's show at 3:30


----------



## BlueBleeder

Your first chance to hear the new HC of our Sycamores will be @ 3:30 pm EST on The Ride with JMV.  Listen online at 1070 the fan or it is live on Youtube.









						The Ride With JMV
					

The Ride with JMV on 93.5 / 107.5 The Fan is mainly sports, mixed in with pop culture.




					www.1075thefan.com
				






			https://youtube.com/c/1070thefan


----------



## 4Q_iu

Bluethunder said:


> Wasn’t Bruce Pearl also involved in allegations against Illinois back in the day?  Pearl was at Iowa and recorded a player saying Illinois paid him. Something like that. The guy just is around too many issues not to be dirty himself. Either that or he has the worst luck of anyone in the history of the game.



Yes, you are remembering Deon Thomas...

Thomas played Linda Tripp to Thomas' Monica Lewinsky...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bruce_Pearl#Pearl/Thomas_incident_(1988–1989)


----------



## 4Q_iu

pbutler218 said:


> Ok. Back to OUR new coach discussion. He's meeting with the team personally this afternoon. Sure wish Jake LaRavia would have at least waited for this meeting.



LaRavia has made his decision, just as Neese, Williams and the rest of the Trees will make theirs...    PLENTY of folks on this forum said to hell with them, "...gotta break some eggs to make omelets..."

Some folks want everything...


----------



## rsperge

This is exciting, unbelievable, we get a new coach within 2 weeks from the time Lansing was let go.  This hire will determine our AD's legacy here at ISU.  Its now time to forget about the past and welcome a new journey into the future with coach Josh Schertz.
I will be looking forward to the press conference tomorrow at 11:00am. and any feed back from the players meeting.  Its too bad Jake made his decision so quick to leave ISU, but it was probably always in the back of his mind what he was going to do.
We have a beautiful renovated arena, its time for next fall the community, the students, and alumni, to start showing up at ISU games of course pending on Covid-19.
One point I have to stress u can can be the greatest coach in the world, x's and o's, game preparation, but the bottom line is RECRUITING., that is the barometer for your eventual success.
Is it possible, maybe the Larry Bird days can come back, why do we have to take a backseat from IU, Boilermakers, ND, and Butler.  Maybe I am dreamin, but  when coach King came here from New Mexico he turned the program around, and we were on the national map.
Concluding,  lot of nice things are being said, and that's super, but finally u are judged on ur wins and loses record.
Coach Schertz, welcome aboard, and best of luck!!!
Go Blue, Go Sycamores


----------



## Sycamore Blue

Welcome to the Sycamore family Coach Schertz. I look forward to hearing your vision for the program and look forward to what you bring to the community of Terre Haute. I expect you building off the success that the team has built the last couple of year, getting the Sycamores back to competing at the top of the Valley, and getting the Sycamores back to the big dance.


----------



## Sycamore Blue

Listening to Coach Schertz on JMV and he runs an NBA style offense and has been influenced alot by Brad Stevens.


----------



## krwilson2

...imagining Williams as the lone pin-in-and-attack-or-kick guy w spacing an-enticing system!


----------



## tennessee

Schertz said he had Tre Williams on campus for an official visit at LMU before he decided to go to prep school, so there's an existing relationship there.


----------



## Sycamore Blue

He has mentioned that he has previously recruited Tre Williams, Kailex Stevens, and Jake Laravia. He has talked about knowing that he has work to do to build guys trust.

Obiviously Jake Laravia, committed to Wake Forest yesterday. This was a topic on the show and Coach Schertz advised that he would like a chance to talk to Jake. I'm not sure if the Wake Forest commitment is finalized, but it sounds like the system Coach Schertz wants to run would fit Jake's game.


----------



## TreeTop

I will always feel like Lansing got a raw deal with his contract not being extended...but...

Holy cow does our new coach have me feeling optimistic.

That interview will eventually be archived and should be listened to, if you didn't get a chance to hear it live.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

pbutler218 said:


> Ok. Back to OUR new coach discussion. He's meeting with the team personally this afternoon. Sure wish Jake LaRavia would have at least waited for this meeting.


Why?? He doesn’t make decisions for anyone but himself in this situation. I mean selfishly I do too but... I get it.


----------



## BankShot

Bluethunder said:


> Money doesn’t buy class or dignity.


...and so many of you were "blinded by the light" of GL.  Any idea as to Alford (Iowa) or Waltman (ISU) and their thoughts re Lansing?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BTW - great interview. Just solid. I mean not everyone nails an interview right out of the gates. Even in the professional ranks. But that was good stuff.

I get the excitement people would have from that and you should by all means be excited! But don’t for a second underscore the predicament this Administration put on his plate. He could have been brought in under completely different circumstances.


----------



## Bluethunder

BankShot said:


> ...and so many of you were "blinded by the light" of GL.  Any idea as to Alford (Iowa) or Waltman (ISU) and their thoughts re Lansing?


I didn't think it was possible, but this post actually makes less sense than your previous one.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BankShot said:


> ...and so many of you were "blinded by the light" of GL.



yet you’re the only one on here still talking about him?? Some things never change Fred. Just let it go... Blinded by what light? A lot goes on around here other than basketball. I mean I know we talk about hoops the most but this isn’t the only thing where passion, frustration, love and emotion come from. Don’t be (speaking for anyone here) so simple minded to think that those emotions are controlled by a decision revolving around a head basketball coach and that alone... So many other driving forces - for you to pawn it off on that is insulting to guys like Thunder who are true fans of Indiana State and will support this school know matter who the HC is. You don’t get to keep pushing whatever narrative you want back to GL - you wanted him out and got your wish so quit bringing him up.


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> BTW - great interview. Just solid. I mean not everyone nails an interview right out of the gates. Even in the professional ranks. But that was good stuff.
> 
> I get the excitement people would have from that and you should by all means be excited! But don’t for a second underscore the predicament this Administration put on his plate. He could have been brought in under completely different circumstances.


...and this was ALL in GL's hands a few yrs. back, when he opted to ride out his "rollover," throwing ISU under the bus. Clean your windows once in awhile and see the TRUTH.


----------



## treeman

Is there a link to this interview?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

treeman said:


> Is there a link to this interview?







Starts at about-1.:49:00 in and lasts about 30 mins.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BankShot said:


> ...and this was ALL in GL's hands a few yrs. back, when he opted to ride out his "rollover," throwing ISU under the bus. Clean your windows once in awhile and see the TRUTH.


My windows are as clean as you will find brother. Again, time for you to move on you got what you wanted. Focus your attention on the guy who has a presser tomorrow and quit trying to put salt in a wound for some. It’s not necessary.


----------



## SycamoreSam

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Starts at about-1.:49:00 in and lasts about 30 mins.


Throw us a bone SSOM I listened to 5 minutes of ad's at 1:49 and JMV said the interview was over???? What's the real time it starts?


----------



## BrokerZ

SycamoreSam said:


> Throw us a bone SSOM I listened to 5 minutes of ad's at 1:49 and JMV said the interview was over???? What's the real time it starts?


Starts roughly 33 minutes in, and it was impressive. Schertz can certainly talk the talk. Hopefully he can walk the walk at the D1 level.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycamoreSam said:


> Throw us a bone SSOM I listened to 5 minutes of ad's at 1:49 and JMV said the interview was over???? What's the real time it starts?


Ha.

I threw you a bone - you don’t have to be a tech king to figure it out Brady. Sadly I did this while I was driving surely you can figure it out sitting down. Haha

just move the bar at the bottom to the point where JS starts talking. Grab a drink. Sit back and enjoy. You owe me lunch for this...


----------



## Blue Streaker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Ha.
> 
> I threw you a bone - you don’t have to be a tech king to figure it out Brady. Sadly I did this while I was driving surely you can figure it out sitting down. Haha
> 
> just move the bar at the bottom to the point where JS starts talking. Grab a drink. Sit back and enjoy. You owe me lunch for this...


Wait...he buys you lunch? He’s never paid for mine!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Blue Streaker said:


> Wait...he buys you lunch? He’s never paid for mine!


When I buy his first... Try that and if he doesn’t after that find a new friend. Well better yet. Find a new friend. Haha


----------



## rsperge

listened to JMV conversation with coach, and he mentioned we average 24 assists per game.  How many games would that take us to do ? Sounds, like coach has some new exciting ideas.  I'm in with guy.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

rsperge said:


> listened to JMV conversation with coach, and he mentioned we average 24 assists per game.  How many games would that take us to do ? Sounds, like coach has some new exciting ideas.  I'm in with guy.


It’s not the same level. Cut his number in half and you’ve got an average or slightly above number (We averaged around 10 per game this year and averaged just over 12 last year and we were a much better passing team). See Iowa - shoots a lot of 3’s has a high number assists per game 18+. You ain’t averaging 20+ assists per game in the Mo Val. Dream on. Average close to 18 and you’re in the NCAA tournament. Don’t be all in on account of him throwing out some #’s - the style and level of play is not the same. You can’t be sold that easily or maybe you can.


----------



## SycamoreSam

Blue Streaker said:


> Wait...he buys you lunch? He’s never paid for mine!


Hey I expect this from SSOM but Blue Streaker too!  That hurts boys.  Last time we talked SSOM I said we need to do lunch if you remember.


----------



## SycamoreSam

SSOM how do I get the Odum level, I don't think the White Level is going to suite me?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycamoreSam said:


> SSOM how do I get the Odum level, I don't think the White Level is going to suite me?



Bro. We’re all still trying to get to Odum level. According to GL his # should be retired. I’d say that is debatable. But I tell you what - If I was the next HC (I’m not) I’d demand that JO13 was my #1 or #2 assistant and that he get paid instead of volunteer like he did the last two years.

Indiana State about the only school where one of your top 5 players ever - good dude - got all of it in his blood to coach is a volunteer assistant for two years without being paid anything by the school he laid it all on the line for 4 years. Spare me the - he got his college paid for. Pay the man.


----------



## rsperge

I didn't even know that about JO, that's terrible Look how much he did for the school during his playing days. He gave his blood sweat and tears, hustled his butt out every time. might not have had the best outside shot, but was a real leader, and had tremendous passion for the game. and not get paid ? I really thought he was getting some kind of a salary.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreSam said:


> SSOM how do I get the Odum level, I don't think the White Level is going to suite me?








						User Title Ladder and Trophies
					

The new forum software has some a new system for things and I've configured it for those of you that like to achieve things. The user title ladder is based on the number of posts you make and is broken down as follows:  The Recruit Level - 0 posts The White Level - 10 posts The Blue Level - 50...



					sycamorepride.com
				




The Recruit Level - 0 posts
*The White Level - 10 posts - YOU ARE HERE*
The Blue Level - 50 posts
The Sycamore Level - 100 posts
The Varsity Level - 250 posts
The Starter Level - 500 posts
The Captain Level - 750 posts
The All-MVC Level - 1000 posts
The All-American Level - 2000 posts
The Newsom Level - 2500 posts
The Wade Level - 3000 posts
The Renn Level - 3200 posts
The Green Level - 4000 posts
The JSW Level - 4400 posts
The Menser Level - 5000 posts
The Nicks Level - 7500
The Kleuh Level - 10000 posts
*The Odum Level - 13000 posts - TWITCH IS HERE*
The Wooden Level - 25000 posts
The Bird Level - 33000 posts


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BrokerZ said:


> Starts roughly 33 minutes in, and it was impressive. Schertz can certainly talk the talk. Hopefully he can walk the walk at the D1 level.



Yeah, that was as about as good of an initial impression interview as you're going to get. Didn't dodge shit and talked candidly, laid out what he did and his vision. I think a mark of a good coach is also one who observes, sees something works better and isn't too proud to scrap his system and go balls deep on the pivot.


----------



## HOOPSFAN

Hooper .....


Jason Svoboda said:


> Yeah, that was as about as good of an initial impression interview as you're going to get. Didn't dodge shit and talked candidly, laid out what he did and his vision. I think a mark of a good coach is also one who observes, sees something works better and isn't too proud to scrap his system and go balls deep on the pivot.


Yes Sir ........ " I think a mark of a good coach is also one who observes, sees something works better and isn't too proud to scrap his system and go balls deep on the pivot."


----------



## TreeTop

Odum was a salaried assistant this season, not a volunteer.

And I hope Schertz keeps him on staff.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I don't think that is correct... In fact - Lansing himself told me that Jake Odum wasn't paid. So unless he was lying right to my face - then.


----------



## Bluethunder

I thought he was an unpaid volunteer in the 2019-2020 season and then when Parker left he became a full fledged asst coach (and paid) for the 2020-2021 season.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Bluethunder said:


> I thought he was an unpaid volunteer in the 2019-2020 season and then when Parker left he became a full fledged asst coach (and paid) for the 2020-2021 season.



I was told he took Parkers spot as an assistant but it didn't come with any salary - I find that really hard to believe myself but again this is what I was told.


----------



## pbutler218

Bluethunder said:


> I thought he was an unpaid volunteer in the 2019-2020 season and then when Parker left he became a full fledged asst coach (and paid) for the 2020-2021 season.


You are correct. He took Parker's paid position.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

pbutler218 said:


> You are correct. He took Parker's paid position.


Parker was paid - it doesn't mean Odum was paid just because he took his position on staff.


----------



## Southgrad07

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I don't think that is correct... In fact - Lansing himself told me that Jake Odum wasn't paid. So unless he was lying right to my face - then.



I also was told that this was the case..Any money Odum has made didn't come from Indiana State.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Southgrad07 said:


> SycamoreStateofMind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parker was paid - it doesn't mean Odum was paid just because he took his position on staff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also was told that this was the case..Any money Odum has made didn't come from Indiana State.
Click to expand...


If correct, this is on Lansing and he took advantage of Jake in doing this. That line item was already there and accounted for on the year for Parker.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Everything is on Lansing. Got it...


----------



## niklz62

I think JO would be a good retention but really what do I know, im only an expert on HC hires and fires.  Im really just posting to get my level up and I feel like a year of football being stolen has affected that.


----------



## niklz62

Id also like there to be an alternate level system with football names.  You'd probably get to the Nichols level if you clicked a link and hadnt even registered.  Or maybe even if it were a popup you didnt want to open


----------



## Sycamore Blue

Coach Richardson has agreed to stay on staff. This was confirmed in the press conference.


----------



## BrokerZ

Sycamore Blue said:


> Coach Richardson has agreed to stay on staff. This was confirmed in the press conference.


Seemed pretty obvious, to me anyway, that Matthew Graves is close to be finalized.  Schertz's smile at the question tells me he knows it's close to getting done.  Just need Angie (or Clink) to give him the okay to confirm.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Everything is on Lansing. Got it...



He was the CEO of Indiana State Men's Basketball, Inc., right? 

No way in hell am I allowing my guy to not get paid, especially since the line item was already there in the budget. You were his agent at one time, reach out and verify the information. I just cannot fathom not paying someone working a professional position. In fact, I thought the University has policies against this very thing for employee protections and what not.


----------



## BrokerZ

Hooper can confirm this with his background, but I believe "volunteer employees" are still considered employees legally in terms of protections, EEOC, etc.  I know they at least are considered employees for workers' compensation benefits.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> He was the CEO of Indiana State Men's Basketball, Inc., right?
> 
> No way in hell am I allowing my guy to not get paid, especially since the line item was already there in the budget. You were his agent at one time, reach out and verify the information. I just cannot fathom not paying someone working a professional position. In fact, I thought the University has policies against this very thing for employee protections and what not.



“Hey man how much you get paid?” LMAO said by no one ever. What a hilarious question to ask someone.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> “Hey man how much you get paid?” LMAO said by no one ever. What a hilarious question to ask someone.



Well you were his agent. How the hell do you know how much of a cut you're supposed to get? 

Man, this isn't a good look for the Indiana State MBA program.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> Well you were his agent. How the hell do you know how much of a cut you're supposed to get?
> 
> Man, this isn't a good look for the Indiana State MBA program.



I’m offended by this and so is my alma mater Indiana Weslyan University. I paid good money for that MBA.


----------



## jben

My information is as follows:
Jake Odum was not paid by Indiana State.  He was given XXXX # of dollars by an ISU donor.
When Terry Parker left....his pay slot was left open.
I have no documentary proof of this claim.  It was relayed to me by a very reliable ISU fan and donor.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

jben said:


> My information is as follows:
> Jake Odum was not paid by Indiana State.  He was given XXXX # of dollars by an ISU donor.
> When Terry Parker left....his pay slot was left open.
> I have no documentary proof of this claim.  It was relayed to me by a very reliable ISU fan and donor.



Just more fuel to what a bush league organization we've been running. This should NEVER happen. This is not how you treat employees. The Indiana State administration should feel MASSIVELY ASHAMED about this. They won't, but they should.


----------



## tennessee

jben said:


> My information is as follows:
> Jake Odum was not paid by Indiana State.  He was given XXXX # of dollars by an ISU donor.
> When Terry Parker left....his pay slot was left open.
> I have no documentary proof of this claim.  It was relayed to me by a very reliable ISU fan and donor.


Is that money routed through the university? It has to be, right?


----------



## niklz62

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I’m offended by this and so is my alma mater Indiana Weslyan University. I paid good money for that MBA.


Literally 1 letter from making the NBA. this needs added to the players who have gone on after ISU.


----------



## BlueBleeder

niklz62 said:


> Literally 1 letter from making the NBA. this needs added to the players who have gone on after ISU.


Holy crap!  He doesn't need any more head swelling.  It's bad enough as it is...haha


----------



## 4Q_iu

tennessee said:


> Is that money routed through the university? It has to be, right?



Likely through the ISU Varsity Club; I'd venture at a minimum, Odum would have been "forced" to draw an absolute minimum salary, stipend from ISU in order work in any capacity


----------



## niklz62

There are volunteer coaches all the time.  I know a guy who was a head football coach that was hiring a "DFO"  he was getting resumes that said they would commit to 2 years of the job for no pay.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> There are volunteer coaches all the time.  I know a guy who was a head football coach that was hiring a "DFO"  he was getting resumes that said they would commit to 2 years of the job for no pay.



DOBOs in college hoops are typically pursuing a master's degree on the house and given some sort of stipend through the University.


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> DOBOs in college hoops are typically pursuing a master's degree on the house and given some sort of stipend through the University.


Im just saying that a high fcs/low fbs program was getting offers to take jobs for no money.  They hired a paid employee im sure.


----------



## krwilson2

I am interested to see how he thinks the indy500 tempo game translates to the Valley.  

Has there been a true, “push and shoot early,” squad in the last 10 years?  I know NIU put up numbers w Kittle, but that seemed like more of a controlled, methodical group.


----------



## BrokerZ

krwilson2 said:


> I am interested to see how he thinks the indy500 tempo game translates to the Valley.
> 
> Has there been a true, “push and shoot early,” squad in the last 10 years?  I know NIU put up numbers w Kittle, but that seemed like more of a controlled, methodical group.


I’m all for being different. It’s about time we be bold and make teams adjust to us than the other way around.  

I also like what Schertz says about playing with pace. That doesn’t just mean recklessly fast. It means taking the first, best shot that comes up. It also puts a premium on transition offense.

The “fastest” teams generally struggle. The teams that play aggressive, however, I think thrive.


----------



## Bluethunder

Creighton played more uptempo when Altman was there if I remember correctly.  Marshall's teams could but often didn't need to due to having so much more talent than everyone else.  They would usually turn it on in the tourney.


----------



## 4Q_iu

BrokerZ said:


> I’m all for being different. It’s about time we be bold and make teams adjust to us than the other way around.
> 
> I also like what Schertz says about playing with pace. That doesn’t just mean recklessly fast. It means taking the first, best shot that comes up. It also puts a premium on transition offense.
> 
> *The “fastest” teams generally struggle. The teams that play aggressive, however, I think thrive.*



Be Quick but Don't Hurry


----------



## Bluethunder

BY the way, and not to hijack a thread, but am I the only one who thinks that Clinks looks a lot like Michael Irvin?  It's eerie.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

krwilson2 said:


> I am interested to see how he thinks the indy500 tempo game translates to the Valley.
> 
> Has there been a true, “push and shoot early,” squad in the last 10 years?  I know NIU put up numbers w Kittle, but that seemed like more of a controlled, methodical group.



Think of how Drake runs their wide open read and react offense.


----------



## child

Great start by retaining Richardson!


----------



## krwilson2

Jason Svoboda said:


> Think of how Drake runs their wide open read and react offense.


I like the comparison, but I don’t really associate them w up tempo - high scoring and a pain to guard, for sure.  Perhaps I am trapped in thinking about high volume outlets and push vs early attack in the continuity of the plan


----------



## Jason Svoboda

krwilson2 said:


> I like the comparison, but I don’t really associate them w up tempo - high scoring and a pain to guard, for sure.  Perhaps I am trapped in thinking about high volume outlets and push vs early attack in the continuity of the plan



Right. They are the closest we have to what Schertz wants to implement and DeVries does preach read & react which Schertz has mentioned. They had the highest PPG in the league at 76.6 and the 2nd highest scoring margin at 12.4. They were averaging 86.4ppg prior to league play. 

I think most of us are wondering how his offense will be able to function in a league that is known for grinding it out. As you see above, Drake lost 10ppg off their season average in conference play. I do think DeVries showed it worked as they kept going even when they lost their starting PG and SF, both of which were All-MVC players. 

Recruiting, like always, is going to be key finding guys that can implement and excel in his system.


----------



## pbutler218

Sycamore Blue said:


> Coach Richardson has agreed to stay on staff. This was confirmed in the press conference.


Well it doesn't appear keeping him here is helping keep too many current players BUT maybe it'll help with signed recruit (Hale) and potential future recruits/offers. Maybe?? we can get "better" players that WANT to be here.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

pbutler218 said:


> Well it doesn't appear keeping him here is helping keep too many current players BUT maybe it'll help with signed recruit (Hale) and potential future recruits/offers. Maybe?? we can get "better" players that WANT to be here.


I’m at the point that if they want to go, go. It isn’t like we won big with any of them.


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

Jason Svoboda said:


> I’m at the point that if they want to go, go. It isn’t like we won big with any of them.


Recruit to replace every damn one of them. Two can play the hostage v.s. Loyalty game.


----------



## Bluethunder

While I hate to see any of them go, all were recruited to a grind it out half court offense which doesn’t sound at all like what HCJS wants to play. So it might be for the best (in the long run) to just cut ties with the majority and let JS bring in who he wants, take our lumps next year and maybe even in year two and then come out stronger in a shorter amount of time than if we kept everyone and tried to put square pegs into round holes for several years. 

(I would like to see Coop come back next year though)


----------



## jben

I think Stephens and Hittle can fit into JS system.  I just want a competitive team in 21-22
Kareem & Josh....go out and get some players...as Jean Luc on Star Trek saz...."make it so."


----------



## 4Q_iu

Bluethunder said:


> While I hate to see any of them go, all were recruited to a grind it out half court offense which doesn’t sound at all like what HCJS wants to play. So it might be for the best (in the long run) to just cut ties with the majority and let JS bring in who he wants, take our lumps next year and maybe even in year two and then come out stronger in a shorter amount of time than if we kept everyone and tried to put square pegs into round holes for several years.
> 
> (I would like to see Coop come back next year though)



Still unsure why anyone is surprised that the current roster is transferring, planning to/considereing it.   Everytime a head coach is ushered out, there's a turnover on the roster, perhaps if Richardson were given the job, there would be less turnover

This board was FILLED with posts on the transfer scenario if / when GL was gone

Chickens are coming home to roost


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> I’m at the point that if they want to go, go. It isn’t like we won big with any of them.



I am at the same point - if they want to go then go. But people trying to qualify it or justify it or judge it I just don’t get it.

Won big or not - Tre Williams and Jake were easily the best 4/5 combo we’ve had in a long long time.

We’ve got some other pieces that have entered the portal and that I’m impartial toward they are pieces and replaceable. But just brushing off Tre and Jake is ridiculous. Being shitty toward them for looking out for themselves is almost the equivalent of the people on Twitter sending out hate/death threats to the Ohio State player.
It’s just basketball!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

jben said:


> I think Stephens and Hittle can fit into JS system.  I just want a competitive team in 21-22
> Kareem & Josh....go out and get some players...as Jean Luc on Star Trek saz...."make it so."



We’re not going to be competitive. You can’t have everything in life... I don’t know where you stood on GL quite frankly doesn’t matter but the only chance we had to be competitive next year was to retain GL.

We will be sub .500 for sure. I think we might win 5 D1 games.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I am at the same point - if they want to go then go. But people trying to qualify it or justify it or judge it I just don’t get it.
> 
> Won big or not - Tre Williams and Jake were easily the best 4/5 combo we’ve had in a long long time.
> 
> We’ve got some other pieces that have entered the portal and that I’m impartial toward they are pieces and replaceable. But just brushing off Tre and Jake is ridiculous. Being shitty toward them for looking out for themselves is almost the equivalent of the people on Twitter sending out hate/death threats to the Ohio State player.
> It’s just basketball!



People here care about Indiana State so it's understandable they don't want to see their alma mater lose lose good players. That's just passionate fandom. Otherwise, you could make the same connection about the game threads.  

What that loser did in DMing EJ Liddell is a different level of crazy -- like needing therapy crazy.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> We’re not going to be competitive. You can’t have everything in life... I don’t know where you stood on GL quite frankly doesn’t matter but the only chance we had to be competitive next year was to retain GL.
> 
> We will be sub .500 for sure. I think we might win 5 D1 games.


Yeah, unless he goes out and recruits like 3-4 good grad transfers that can digest and run his system, you have to expect severe growing pains in year 1, especially with the roster turnover. That said, I spent some time going through the Verbal Commits list today and there are some very nice pieces that came from some uptempo teams. Hopefully we're getting in the mix with them.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> People here care about Indiana State so it's understandable they don't want to see their alma mater lose lose good players. That's just passionate fandom. Otherwise, you could make the same connection about the game threads.
> 
> What that loser did in DMing EJ Liddell is a different level of crazy -- like needing therapy crazy.



It’s not understandable to second guess a 20 year old kid who picked a school because he trusted a coach - the coach got a raw deal or at the very least a poorly handled situation and the kids decide to make adult decisions. It’s incredible for me to watch people pick this apart.

I try and put myself in different positions in life - consider different perspectives. I don’t understand a world where anyone would be like good luck - hope you get minutes - what an odd decision - is Lansing helping him... 

Of all the above - how about who cares! Why can my you just wish the kid good luck and be really disappointed that it played out this way. This bitterness and frustration that is coming out of this is unnecessary.

It is what it is. You’ve got a new coach - he will find players that want to go to battle with him and I will cheer them on. I won’t cheer Jake or anyone else that leaves on. But hell - I hope Jake becomes an All American, I don’t think he will but I wish him the best and TOTALLY understand why he or anyone else would do what they are doing given the current rules.

Side note... If you hate anything about my post above I encourage to educate yourself and understand how messed up the transfer system is and also understand how power five bias has ruined college basketball. See Ohio. See ORU. See Drake. See Loyola. The mid majors belong in the tournament the entire deal is rigged be mad at someone else.


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> We’re not going to be competitive. You can’t have everything in life... I don’t know where you stood on GL quite frankly doesn’t matter but the only chance we had to be competitive next year was to retain GL.
> 
> We will be sub .500 for sure. I think we might win 5 D1 games.


SSOM, I once had an agent like you that thought he had all the answers and in reality he didn’t even know the questions. I’ ll take your 5 game wins challenge 😜


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Chief_Quabachi said:


> SSOM, I once had an agent like you that thought he had all the answers and in reality he didn’t even know the questions. I’ ll take your 5 game wins challenge 😜


Ha Funny stuff... I just wish I had an agent. I don’t think I have all the answers... I have literally made about 5 basketball related posts on here since all this went down. I didn’t check anyone. I let people have a space to say and do what they wanted. 

How about we just put a bookmark on this and let me see what he does with his roster and I will give you a # of wins and you can take the over or under?? Deal??

I’ve got all the answers which is why you should wait for the right answer.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> It’s not understandable to second guess a 20 year old kid who picked a school because he trusted a coach - the coach got a raw deal or at the very least a poorly handled situation and the kids decide to make adult decisions. It’s incredible for me to watch people pick this apart.
> 
> I try and put myself in different positions in life - consider different perspectives. I don’t understand a world where anyone would be like good luck - hope you get minutes - what an odd decision - is Lansing helping him...
> 
> Of all the above - how about who cares! Why can my you just wish the kid good luck and be really disappointed that it played out this way. This bitterness and frustration that is coming out of this is unnecessary.
> 
> It is what it is. You’ve got a new coach - he will find players that want to go to battle with him and I will cheer them on. I won’t cheer Jake or anyone else that leaves on. But hell - I hope Jake becomes an All American, I don’t think he will but I wish him the best and TOTALLY understand why he or anyone else would do what they are doing given the current rules.
> 
> Side note... If you hate anything about my post above I encourage to educate yourself and understand how messed up the transfer system is and also understand how power five bias has ruined college basketball. See Ohio. See ORU. See Drake. See Loyola. The mid majors belong in the tournament the entire deal is rigged be mad at someone else.



I didn't say it was understandable to second guess a player. I said it was understandable at how some posters feel. These things aren't mutually exclusive. Shit can suck for the players AND us fans -- this situation is proof. We can just agree to disagree if you don't believe those two things aren't disjointed.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> I didn't say it was understandable to second guess a player. I said it was understandable at how some posters feel. These things aren't mutually exclusive. Shit can suck for the players AND us fans -- this situation is proof. We can just agree to disagree if you don't believe those two things aren't disjointed.



When you are dismissive toward Jake or Tre in a condensing way because you’re pissed it didn’t work out your way - I can’t help you...

I told everyone over 12 months ago if you don’t figure out this coaching situation you will lose everything and everyone. So for people to be upset at the players or shocked by the outcomes is... well... shocking to me.

If you hadn’t prepared yourself as a fan for Jake, Tre and other players leaving - media fallout and alum/donor turnover then you weren’t paying attention.

I am totally okay with a fan being totally demoralized over Jake and Tre leaving - I will join you in that frustration. But you can understand it if you had already prepared yourself for this reality if things played out this way... If you had ignored this possibility then you got to pay better attention. 

The word *You applies to anyone reading...


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Ha Funny stuff... I just wish I had an agent. I don’t think I have all the answers... I have literally made about 5 basketball related posts on here since all this went down. I didn’t check anyone. I let people have a space to say and do what they wanted.
> 
> How about we just put a bookmark on this and let me see what he does with his roster and I will give you a # of wins and you can take the over or under?? Deal??
> 
> I’ve got all the answers which is why you should wait for the right answer.


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

Hell no...5 it is. By the way, we’re you a philosophy major?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Chief_Quabachi said:


> Hell no...5 it is. By the way, we’re you a philosophy major?


Haha you’re the best. My philosophy teacher at IState didn’t like anyone - but I found a way to make her like me... It was a means to an end - I had to stay eligible.

Was a marketing major but have spent 15 years in healthcare related jobs. Currently a health insurance broker which has some philosophy principles... 

5 it is. What you putting on it? Need to ask your agent first?


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Haha you’re the best. My philosophy teacher at IState didn’t like anyone - but I found a way to make her like me... It was a means to an end - I had to stay eligible.
> 
> Was a marketing major but have spent 15 years in healthcare related jobs. Currently a health insurance broker which has some philosophy principles...
> 
> 5 it is. What you putting on it? Need to ask your agent first?


I’m not sure where he is anymore. Lordy, I was a marketing major also and retired at age 51 from a multi line insurance company. I’m now 2 months shy of my 77th b’day, so make it easy on yourself because I’ve got more $$$$ than sand remaining in my hour glass...😬


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Chief_Quabachi said:


> I’m not sure where he is anymore. Lordy, I was a marketing major also and retired at age 51 from a multi line insurance company. I’m now 2 months shy of my 77th b’day, so make it easy on yourself because I’ve got more $$$$ than sand remaining in my hour glass...😬



hahahah great post. I don’t want to take from someone as seasoned as you. That wouldn’t be right! Sounds like you probably did pretty well for yourself. I enjoy the hell out of what I’m doing right now.

Back to the topic. Did JS Lincoln team win tonight?!


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> hahahah great post. I don’t want to take from someone as seasoned as you. That wouldn’t be right! Sounds like you probably did pretty well for yourself. I enjoy the hell out of what I’m doing right now.
> 
> Back to the topic. Did JS Lincoln team win tonight?!


Oh, bless you. Your compassion is overwhelming. Have no idea re:score....be safe out there SSOM.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

You two gonna get a room now or what?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Lincoln vs Colorado School of Mines (Not Mimes) 

This Wednesday at 1pm EST.









						Colorado School of Mines vs Lincoln Memorial DII Men's Basketball Game Summary - March 17th, 2021 | NCAA.com
					

Live scores from the Colorado School of Mines and Lincoln Memorial DII Men's Basketball game, including box scores, individual and team statistics and play-by-play.




					www.ncaa.com


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Chief_Quabachi said:


> Oh, bless you. Your compassion is overwhelming. Have no idea re:score....be safe out there SSOM.
> 
> 
> Jason Svoboda said:
> 
> 
> 
> You two gonna get a room now or what?
Click to expand...


This place could use some more love these days Jason...


----------



## HOOPSFAN

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> We’re not going to be competitive. You can’t have everything in life... I don’t know where you stood on GL quite frankly doesn’t matter but the only chance we had to be competitive next year was to retain GL.
> 
> We will be sub .500 for sure. I think we might win 5 D1 games.


There you go again Mr. Moderator ....... LANSING AIN'T HERE NO MORE PERIOD!


----------



## 4Q_iu

HOOPSFAN said:


> There you go again Mr. Moderator ....... LANSING AIN'T HERE NO MORE PERIOD!


Why are YOU still here?   Wasn't the agreement that if/when GL left, YOU'D leave as well??


----------



## HOOPSFAN

4Q_iu said:


> Why are YOU still here?   Wasn't the agreement that if/when GL left, YOU'D leave as well??


Now why would I want to do that? I made no such comment and I am overjoyed he is gone and plan to welcome the new coach with open arms.


----------



## tennessee

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> When you are dismissive toward Jake or Tre in a condensing way because you’re pissed it didn’t work out your way - I can’t help you...
> 
> I told everyone over 12 months ago if you don’t figure out this coaching situation you will lose everything and everyone. So for people to be upset at the players or shocked by the outcomes is... well... shocking to me.
> 
> If you hadn’t prepared yourself as a fan for Jake, Tre and other players leaving - media fallout and alum/donor turnover then you weren’t paying attention.
> 
> I am totally okay with a fan being totally demoralized over Jake and Tre leaving - I will join you in that frustration. But you can understand it if you had already prepared yourself for this reality if things played out this way... If you had ignored this possibility then you got to pay better attention.
> 
> The word *You applies to anyone reading...


I don’t really see the gnashing of teeth on this board about the transfers that you are describing.

Jake and Tre have *better* opportunities regardless of the coaching situation. I think most people have been pretty reasonable about losing them.

The other guys in the portal are useful players and ISU would be better off if most of them stayed, but if they go, it won’t make much of a difference.

As you and others have stated, changing coaches was always going to come with some “cracked eggs,” but, honestly, very little of that has to do with losing any individual player, outside of Jake.

The program is about to get a total facelift. It will be harsh in the short-term, but that doesn’t mean the change won’t be worth it. To me, around .500 with GL in 2021-2022 would have felt just as bad as .300 with a new coach.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I assume we would have heard by now if Odum was staying onboard, no?


----------



## Bluethunder

HOOPSFAN said:


> Now why would I want to do that? I made no such comment and I am overjoyed he is gone and plan to welcome the new coach with open arms.


But why?  You’re not even a fan of the school. I don’t remember one post you made after a win.

Evansville board could use more posts. You could always spend more time there. They don’t win a lot so they won’t notice when you don’t post after the teams wins.

Lansing.


----------



## TreeTop

Jason Svoboda said:


> I assume we would have heard by now if Odum was staying onboard, no?


Maybe not since Schertz still has the Elite Eight to prepare his team for.


----------



## jben

Headed to Evansville on Wednesday to see LMU play Colorado School of Mining.


----------



## swsycamore

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> It’s not understandable to second guess a 20 year old kid who picked a school because he trusted a coach - the coach got a raw deal or at the very least a poorly handled situation and the kids decide to make adult decisions. It’s incredible for me to watch people pick this apart.
> 
> I try and put myself in different positions in life - consider different perspectives. I don’t understand a world where anyone would be like good luck - hope you get minutes - what an odd decision - is Lansing helping him...
> 
> Of all the above - how about who cares! Why can my you just wish the kid good luck and be really disappointed that it played out this way. This bitterness and frustration that is coming out of this is unnecessary.
> 
> It is what it is. You’ve got a new coach - he will find players that want to go to battle with him and I will cheer them on. I won’t cheer Jake or anyone else that leaves on. But hell - I hope Jake becomes an All American, I don’t think he will but I wish him the best and TOTALLY understand why he or anyone else would do what they are doing given the current rules.
> 
> Side note... If you hate anything about my post above I encourage to educate yourself and understand how messed up the transfer system is and also understand how power five bias has ruined college basketball. See Ohio. See ORU. See Drake. See Loyola. The mid majors belong in the tournament the entire deal is rigged be mad at someone else.


I asked the question if Lansing was helping him.  I wasn't complaining if he was...just asking the question.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> This place could use some more love these days Jason...



I mean, as long as it's consensual, who am I to get in the way?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

TreeTop said:


> Maybe not since Schertz still has the Elite Eight to prepare his team for.



Well he was said to have been meeting with him when he was on campus. If he was staying, you'd figure that would have gotten done while he went back to his current job so Jake could get with Kareem and start recruiting. I mean, it could still be the case, but being a hometown guy, you'd figure something would have leaked one way or the other.


----------



## sycamore tuff

jben said:


> Headed to Evansville on Wednesday to see LMU play Colorado School of Mining.


Yea, Thinking of doing the same.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> Well he was said to have been meeting with him when he was on campus. If he was staying, you'd figure that would have gotten done while he went back to his current job so Jake could get with Kareem and start recruiting. I mean, it could still be the case, but being a hometown guy, you'd figure something would have leaked one way or the other.


Yeah I haven't heard anything but then again I haven't really pressed anyone for anything... I mean he can't keep everyone or maybe better to say he probably shouldn't keep everyone. You would think he would want to bring his own guy or two in?


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I let people have a space to say and do what they wanted.


That's a novel idea.  


Jason Svoboda said:


> I mean, as long as it's consensual, who am I to get in the way?


Huh?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> That's a novel idea.
> 
> Huh?



I think he was just kidding around with the fun Chief_Q and I were having... Ha. I don't think anyone missing anything too entertaining.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373987915777343490


----------



## jben

I expect more coach and player news soon after the D2 tournament concludes (Lincoln Memorial's participation that is).
Believe me when I say.....I cannot wait....I would love to see Neese, Stephens, Hittle and Larry be the returnees and go from there.
Unfortunately Williams seems to be a goner.  Oops....A monster wish....let's see Key return....I know....I'm dreamin'
Thank you for your time....


----------



## niklz62

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> We’re not going to be competitive. You can’t have everything in life... I don’t know where you stood on GL quite frankly doesn’t matter but the only chance we had to be competitive next year was to retain GL.
> 
> We will be sub .500 for sure. I think we might win 5 D1 games.


due to my SSOM+2 policy I'll go with 7 D1 wins


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

niklz62 said:


> due to my SSOM+2 policy I'll go with 7 D1 wins



That’s still in effect huh??

I can think of some guys on here that the same policy would apply to - but it would be the - 8 to 10 game policy.


----------



## child

Be real Jake and Tre are the only roster's concerns, the others are just guys that can easily be replaced. By the way, is Tre gone for sure?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

child said:


> Be real Jake and Tre are the only roster's concerns, the others are just guys that can easily be replaced. By the way, is Tre gone for sure?



He's as gone as Ivory is pure.


----------



## tennessee

child said:


> Be real Jake and Tre are the only roster's concerns, the others are just guys that can easily be replaced. By the way, is Tre gone for sure?





Jason Svoboda said:


> He's as gone as Ivory is pure.


My guess is he already knows his destination but hasn't announced it yet. It seemed like Schertz knew it too.


----------



## sycamore tuff

So he’s staying?


----------



## Gotta Hav

Jason Svoboda said:


> Well he was said to have been meeting with him when he was on campus. If he was staying, you'd figure that would have gotten done while he went back to his current job so Jake could get with Kareem and start recruiting. I mean, it could still be the case, but being a hometown guy, you'd figure something would have leaked one way or the other.


Your take is realistic...I wouldn't even have kept Kareem...I'd want nothing but my peeps, up and down the coaching bench.


----------



## rsperge

getting ready for LMU and West Texas AM on CBS sports network.  Does our new coach go to the finals of Div !! basketball ?  This looks like a real shoot out contest I will be a LMU fan tonight, and then onto ISU for coach Schertz


----------



## rsperge

announcers just mentioned ISU if our new coach looses tidbit of publicity


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Watching. I’m giving this guy 20 mins.




Kidding.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Seen all I needed to see let’s gooo


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Our assist numbers are going to go through the roof.


----------



## rsperge

Jordon Guest doing it all, open man scoring  rebounding,  no need for a shot clock announcers keep on mentioning ISU


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

You give me Key. Jordan Guest. Craig Porter. And who ever else wants to compete and we can figure the rest out.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

If they want to hire me yet I can figure this thing out... I just did - it took me 30 seconds.


----------



## BlueBleeder

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> You give me Key. Jordan Guest. Craig Porter. And who ever else wants to compete and we can figure the rest out.


Forgive me if I missed something....is Craig Porter interested in coming "home"?


----------



## Southgrad07

Rough way to go out..defended that well and shit ass luck for that to pop out there   for the 3. I'd take 2-3 of those guys to help transition us into the new regime. If we somehow got key and neese to come back then that's at least a competitive bunch for next yr


----------



## Southgrad07

BlueBleeder said:


> Forgive me if I missed something....is Craig Porter interested in coming "home"?



No idea if he is..but JS is stupid if that's not one of his first phone calls.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BlueBleeder said:


> Forgive me if I missed something....is Craig Porter interested in coming "home"?



1. If he’s leaving the Shox he should definitely be as he’d be a key piece to the puzzle next year.

- should be noted I’m the last thing from a Craig Porter fan or supporter. But I swear to God - given what we have on this roster, given he’s local, given he can play - I will take him over most.

2. I mean... Jake Kelly came home. That started with wayyyyy less than a kid entering a transfer portal.

So yeah - he’s coming home! But Guest and that other kid from JS team are absolutely D1 basketball players. Give me them too. Merry Christmas


----------



## BankShot

In case you missed that West Texas dagger in JS's heart...

https://www.ncaa.com/game/5801167


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

JS has to be hungry to win after that shit.

Let’s get to work!


----------



## TreeTop

I don't know how the process works, maybe you have an opinion on what's next?

Schertz's season at LMU ended yesterday. But, Lansing's contract ends on March 31st. 

Does that mean that Schertz's "first day" on the job is April 1st?
Does that mean that we won't see Schertz on campus, working with his assistants and the current players until April 1st?
Will Schertz be in his car driving to campus today? Tomorrow? Or the above mentioned April 1st?
Will there be "crossover" in terms of both Lansing and Schertz being on the campus at the same time.
When can Schertz move into his ISU office?

And anyone who wants to provide answers (accurate or not) to these questions, please do so without disparaging Lansing. We've had enough of that on this site.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

TreeTop said:


> I don't know how the process works, maybe you have an opinion on what's next?
> 
> Schertz's season at LMU ended yesterday. But, Lansing's contract ends on March 31st.
> 
> Does that mean that Schertz's "first day" on the job is April 1st?
> Does that mean that we won't see Schertz on campus, working with his assistants and the current players until April 1st?
> Will Schertz be in his car driving to campus today? Tomorrow? Or the above mentioned April 1st?
> Will there be "crossover" in terms of both Lansing and Schertz being on the campus at the same time.
> When can Schertz move into his ISU office?
> 
> And anyone who wants to provide answers (accurate or not) to these questions, please do so without disparaging Lansing. We've had enough of that on this site.



Once Schertz is on campus, the basketball office is his. 

Even though outgoing coaches have contracts that don't expire until the end of the month, it's one of those things they just separate and pay out the remainder. A lot of time assistants take time off after their team activities are eliminated. For example, in recent years Lansing typically went to the NCAA tournament before gearing up for the AAU recruiting season.

As for when Schertz gets to campus, my guess is it will be very quick knowing his job will depend on how quickly he can flip the program. Looking at the roster deficit, he has to get recruiting immediately. Like I mentioned in another thread, before you can recruit for your school, you have to pass NCAA rules/compliance tests and I'd assume there are differences in rules between D1 and D2 so it's possible he has to knock that out still.


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> Once Schertz is on campus, the basketball office is his.
> 
> Even though outgoing coaches have contracts that don't expire until the end of the month, it's one of those things they just separate and pay out the remainder. A lot of time assistants take time off after their team activities are eliminated. For example, in recent years Lansing typically went to the NCAA tournament before gearing up for the AAU recruiting season.
> 
> As for when Schertz gets to campus, my guess is it will be very quick knowing his job will depend on how quickly he can flip the program. Looking at the roster deficit, he has to get recruiting immediately. Like I mentioned in another thread, before you can recruit for your school, you have to pass NCAA rules/compliance tests and I'd assume there are differences in rules between D1 and D2 so it's possible he has to knock that out still.


is there a section on the test labeled "stuff that's illegal that you probably need to do to win?"


----------



## TreeTop

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379531858589982730


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I will be REALLY disappointed if Jake Odum isn’t back. From my understanding he wanted to come back. He clearly had a good relationship with current roster especially Key. If he’s not back - I’ve got some additional issues that I need to deal with.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

TreeTop said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379531858589982730


Tweet has been deleted. What was it?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Not sure...

But sounds like Odum is out of the fold and I’m pissed. One of your own. A local man. A top 5 player. Already on the staff. If he’s not in the fold you can call me an personally tell me why or I’m out because it doesn’t make sense to me.






Otherwise great interview and very insightful... But the separation between what Lansing accomplished and the lack of acknowledgment of anything from the past in a positive manor is VERY telling. If you can’t listen to his words and see how he’s distancing himself from Lansing then you can’t be helped...

Does it matter?? Maybe. Maybe not. A lot of people on here were Waltman fans - some were not Lansing fans. GL always referenced Lansing and the success he had here and his influence on him.

This is 100% opinion and could be very wrong. But I believe that Richardson is not a hire he wanted to make - that’s why he put Graves ahead of him. He made the hire because he needed to for retention and the current Admin asked that he be retained. I’m not saying it’s right or wrong to retain him. As the third assistant at Indiana State I think it’s a slam dunk actually.


----------



## jben

Josh or anybody else,
       I am dying on the vine waiting for some good news.  Can somebody find some good news concerning the transfer portal or recruiting......
Not knowing sux!!!!!!  Purdue offering the Waddell kid was another bad sign.  I am confident  Schertz, Richardson and Graves are working
hard to get some players......I would just like to know something positive.  Can somebody throw an old dog a bone??????
      By the way...I mentioned previously that I collect vintage ISU programs, etc.  The other day I obtained a game program from
the 1949-50 season....they won the National Intercollegiate tournament as a result several ISU players represented the U.S. in the Pan-Am games
.....winning the Gold!!!!!  ISU played in the national tournament 12 times between 1942 1nd 1963.  Winning once, finishing 2nd twice (losing to Louisville and SIU),
3rd once and fourth once.  Those were the glory days!!!!


----------



## TreeTop

D’oh! One sec...


----------



## TreeTop

Jason Svoboda said:


> Tweet has been deleted. What was it?


The interview, SSOM got it!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Not sure...
> 
> But sounds like Odum is out of the fold and I’m pissed. One of your own. A local man. A top 5 player. Already on the staff. If he’s not in the fold you can call me an personally tell me why or I’m out because it doesn’t make sense to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise great interview and very insightful... But the separation between what Lansing accomplished and the lack of acknowledgment of anything from the past in a positive manor is VERY telling. If you can’t listen to his words and see how he’s distancing himself from Lansing then you can’t be helped...
> 
> Does it matter?? Maybe. Maybe not. A lot of people on here were Waltman fans - some were not Lansing fans. GL always referenced Lansing and the success he had here and his influence on him.
> 
> This is 100% opinion and could be very wrong. But I believe that Richardson is not a hire he wanted to make - that’s why he put Graves ahead of him. He made the hire because he needed to for retention and the current Admin asked that he be retained. I’m not saying it’s right or wrong to retain him. As the third assistant at Indiana State I think it’s a slam dunk actually.



Yeah, definitely means Odum is gone based on this. Would have been nice to keep him in the fold. Curious if it is possible to get him into a different position like a DOBO or something else? 

As for separation from Lansing, it's probably smart to do. I'd think he was probably given a soft directive from the administration but I'd probably go the same route to try to close those wounds and get them to heal as quick as possible. Then he can go out and trying to reestablish relationships with those boosters that feel burnt, betrayed, what have you.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

jben said:


> Josh or anybody else,
> I am dying on the vine waiting for some good news.  Can somebody find some good news concerning the transfer portal or recruiting......
> Not knowing sux!!!!!!  Purdue offering the Waddell kid was another bad sign.  I am confident  Schertz, Richardson and Graves are working
> hard to get some players......I would just like to know something positive.  Can somebody throw an old dog a bone??????
> By the way...I mentioned previously that I collect vintage ISU programs, etc.  The other day I obtained a game program from
> the 1949-50 season....they won the National Intercollegiate tournament as a result several ISU players represented the U.S. in the Pan-Am games
> .....winning the Gold!!!!!  ISU played in the national tournament 12 times between 1942 1nd 1963.  Winning once, finishing 2nd twice (losing to Louisville and SIU),
> 3rd once and fourth once.  Those were the glory days!!!!



The interview says he hopes to announce 3-4 signings this week.


----------



## dino

Considering that Schertz mentioned his assistants are on campus working does anybody know who the other 2 mystery guys are?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Quite frankly - if Jake Odum isn’t one of them I will tell him to his face that is a mistake and see what type of conversation he wants to have about it.

No shade toward anyone - but if you retained anyone from this current staff it’s #13 for a lot of obvious reasons. But hell what do I know anymore. I need to stick to like restaurant reviews on Yelp. Way more fun.


----------



## treeman

Thought that was a pretty good interview. I didn't get the vibe that Schertz is distancing himself from the Lansing era or acknowledging it; he just seems like a forward thinker and anything done yesterday doesn't have time for today.  The one thing I like about how he talks is he seems to have catch phrases for a lot of things. I've watched a lot of coaching seminars from successful coaches from all levels and they all use a lot of phrases and terms for important aspects in their coaching. Anyways, I'm excited to see some signings come in and who the other 2 coaches are


----------



## 4Q_iu

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Quite frankly - if Jake Odum isn’t one of them I will tell him to his face that is a mistake and see what type of conversation he wants to have about it.
> 
> No shade toward anyone - but if you retained anyone from this current staff it’s #13 for a lot of obvious reasons. But hell what do I know anymore. I need to stick to like restaurant reviews on Yelp. Way more fun.



Weren't you JUST preaching, demanding "perspective?"   If Schertz wants to retain Odum, he will.  If he doesn't, he won't.

C'mon folks... this is just another broken egg for the omelette


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

4Q_iu said:


> Weren't you JUST preaching, demanding "perspective?"   If Schertz wants to retain Odum, he will.  If he doesn't, he won't.
> 
> C'mon folks... this is just another broken egg for the omelette


Perspective related to “kids” making a decision and being bullish about those decisions. Completely different - but come on 4q I’m not telling you anything you don’t already know. I thought we both agreed to this a long time ago.

It’s not just is what it is - Odum wanted to be on staff. He has a strong relationship with Key. He’s one of the best 5 players we’ve ever had. He’s a local guy who knows a lot of people. It’s not as simple as “if he doesn’t he won’t”...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

treeman said:


> Thought that was a pretty good interview. I didn't get the vibe that Schertz is distancing himself from the Lansing era or acknowledging it; he just seems like a forward thinker and anything done yesterday doesn't have time for today.  The one thing I like about how he talks is he seems to have catch phrases for a lot of things. I've watched a lot of coaching seminars from successful coaches from all levels and they all use a lot of phrases and terms for important aspects in their coaching. Anyways, I'm excited to see some signings come in and who the other 2 coaches are



Man I love that coach - he’s got good catch phrases! 🤣


----------



## 4Q_iu

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Perspective related to “kids” making a decision and being bullish about those decisions. Completely different - but come on 4q I’m not telling you anything you don’t already know. I thought we both agreed to this a long time ago.
> 
> It’s not just is what it is - Odum wanted to be on staff. He has a strong relationship with Key. He’s one of the best 5 players we’ve ever had. He’s a local guy who knows a lot of people. It’s not as simple as “if he doesn’t he won’t”...



Has Tyreke key decided to return?

Just because Odum wanted to be on staff doesn't mean he will -- people in hell want ice water and a leash on that damn Cerberus...  pretty sure they're NOT going to get the water or a leash on Cerberus.

IF Schertz wishes to retain Odum, he will.
IF Schertz doesn't want to, he won't.

Richardson may have been the "must retain staff member" between Clinkscales and Schertz.

Staff upheavals are the NORM when a head coaching change occurs, especially in this scenario where the new hire was "outside the staff, outside the family, outside the community,"

No one should be surprised, shocked, etc over an "outsider," building their staff.  Period.

THIS is what occurs with coaching changes.    Several people have mentioned, stated, "move on from Lansing."   Great, fine.   I'd venture that those same people need to also say "move on from the Lansing Era."


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

Undoubtedly Coach Schertz has a monumental task ahead. Hopefully, he will have similar success in rebuilding the sycamore program like Coach Drew @ Baylor.


----------



## rsperge

The Lansing era is gone, its time to move on to the future, and not the past, Coach Schertz has to bring in people he is comfortable with, and people who will buy into his new system.  Upon watching LMU the last 3 games or so, u can forget about that magical "63" point number


----------



## 4Q_iu

Chief_Quabachi said:


> Undoubtedly Coach Schertz has a monumental task ahead. Hopefully, he will have similar success in rebuilding the sycamore program like Coach Drew @ Baylor.



apples and potatoes...     we should HAVE the available resources that Baylor has...


----------



## 4Q_iu

rsperge said:


> The Lansing era is gone, its time to move on to the future, and not the past, Coach Schertz has to bring in people he is comfortable with, and people who will buy into his new system.  Upon watching LMU the last 3 games or so, u can forget about that magical "63" point number



Guess that's why he's bringing three LMU players to Terre Haute...     

jury isn't out....   jury selection is still being held


----------



## rsperge

Watched the interview, wonder who the 5 players that are still around. that Coach  Schertz was referring to.  Sounds like he should have 3 or 4 signee's by end of the week he mentions, have to buy into the system and culture.  Mentions his 2 assistants, Graves, nd Richardson, but NO Odum.  Plus, he sure speaks fast.
I'm excited, a new journey for ISU.


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I will be REALLY disappointed if Jake Odum isn’t back. From my understanding he wanted to come back. He clearly had a good relationship with current roster especially Key. If he’s not back - I’ve got some additional issues that I need to deal with.


Twitch, Jake needs to hold his head high and capitalize NATIONWIDE off of his Indiana God-given heritage. Having lived over half my life outside of the Hoosier State, I know how non-Hoosiers perceive Indiana Basketball. Frankly, if Odum markets himself properly, he should have no problem finding a perfect spot to continue his career, be it Div I or II. In fact, I've always felt that it's EASIER to nurture a career AWAY from your hometown, where the microscope of the past is constantly magnifying every move you make.


----------



## SycamoreSam

Nice segment with Coach Schertz.


----------



## HOOPSFAN

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Not sure...
> 
> But sounds like Odum is out of the fold and I’m pissed. One of your own. A local man. A top 5 player. Already on the staff. If he’s not in the fold you can call me an personally tell me why or I’m out because it doesn’t make sense to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise great interview and very insightful... But the separation between what Lansing accomplished and the lack of acknowledgment of anything from the past in a positive manor is VERY telling. If you can’t listen to his words and see how he’s distancing himself from Lansing then you can’t be helped...
> 
> Does it matter?? Maybe. Maybe not. A lot of people on here were Waltman fans - some were not Lansing fans. GL always referenced Lansing and the success he had here and his influence on him.
> 
> This is 100% opinion and could be very wrong. But I believe that Richardson is not a hire he wanted to make - that’s why he put Graves ahead of him. He made the hire because he needed to for retention and the current Admin asked that he be retained. I’m not saying it’s right or wrong to retain him. As the third assistant at Indiana State I think it’s a slam dunk actually.


get over it ....... JO needs to spread his wings ........ sorry they didn't ask your opinion.


----------



## HOOPSFAN

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Quite frankly - if Jake Odum isn’t one of them I will tell him to his face that is a mistake and see what type of conversation he wants to have about it.
> 
> No shade toward anyone - but if you retained anyone from this current staff it’s #13 for a lot of obvious reasons. But hell what do I know anymore. I need to stick to like restaurant reviews on Yelp. Way more fun.


Sure he would like your opinion on all his decisions ..........


----------



## SycamoreRedbird

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Not sure...
> 
> But sounds like Odum is out of the fold and I’m pissed. One of your own. A local man. A top 5 player. Already on the staff. If he’s not in the fold you can call me an personally tell me why or I’m out because it doesn’t make sense to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise great interview and very insightful... But the separation between what Lansing accomplished and the lack of acknowledgment of anything from the past in a positive manor is VERY telling. If you can’t listen to his words and see how he’s distancing himself from Lansing then you can’t be helped...
> 
> Does it matter?? Maybe. Maybe not. A lot of people on here were Waltman fans - some were not Lansing fans. GL always referenced Lansing and the success he had here and his influence on him.
> 
> This is 100% opinion and could be very wrong. But I believe that Richardson is not a hire he wanted to make - that’s why he put Graves ahead of him. He made the hire because he needed to for retention and the current Admin asked that he be retained. I’m not saying it’s right or wrong to retain him. As the third assistant at Indiana State I think it’s a slam dunk actually.


----------



## SycamoreRedbird

After watching this interview, it sounds like JS is not going to go after one and done transfers...Good move? Yes


----------



## TreeTop

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382115725951795207


----------



## Jason Svoboda

So we bumped the salary up a bit. Positive news.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> So we bumped the salary up a bit. Positive news.



16+% is more than a bit but positive news; now let's see if Schertz delivers a 16+% or better of Lansing's record

Jury selection is still being conducted


----------



## TreeTop

New ISU coach Schertz keeps busy with transition
					

The Tribune-Star spoke with new Indiana State men's basketball coach Josh Schertz on Tuesday as he continues to try and mold the Sycamores' program in the way he wants.




					www.tribstar.com
				




A lot of good stuff in this article, including this about Tyreke Key...

"We're giving him his space to make a decision, he's earned that right. He's an unbelievably accomplished player and a great kid and already an all-time great at Indiana State. He's quiet. He's not talkative, but incredibly observant. We're not giving him a deadline or timeline. He's at every single workout and works as hard as any player I've coached in 23 years. He's a great kid and whatever his decision is? We'll respect it," Schertz said.”


----------



## Bluethunder

TreeTop said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382115725951795207


I’m guessing when they say total compensation they are including radio show and endorsements and the like. Not all just straight salary.


----------



## Bluethunder

Never mind. Just finished reading the article and it says salary will be 248k with incentives and media getting him to 300k


----------



## pbutler218

Coach Shertz states he's looking for shooters with (3) remaining scholarships and he DOES want to keep Odum on staff if some things can be worked out. Jake has been at every workout so far.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Did he say 3 remaining scholarships?  W/O Neese, I count 5.  I guess that means were limiting it at 13 including returning seniors.  
I guess if i was the coach, I wouldn't want to try to keep 15 kids happy either. 
With the flexibility of the 1 or 2 seniors, I guess we are planning 3 more whether Neese stays or not.  
2 or 3 that can shoot with 1 or 2 being bigs?


----------



## treeman

I Hope Larry is in the gym all day and night putting up shots because he is currently the anti-schertz system.


----------



## Bingoman

treeman said:


> I Hope Larry is in the gym all day and night putting up shots because he is currently the anti-schertz system.


Thing about him though, he showed potential to be a shooter. Just gotta tweak his form and shoot a ton.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Bingoman said:


> Thing about him though, he showed potential to be a shooter. Just gotta tweak his form and shoot a ton.



No he hasn’t showed any potential. Quit lying to people. He’s a D1 PG who just shot 27% from 3pt and 31% from the field. Opponents were literally daring him to shoot all season. Don’t try and spin this off... People read this stuff - you can’t just say whatever makes people feel better. Sometimes the truth hurts.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> No he hasn’t showed any potential. Quit lying to people. He’s a D1 PG who just shot 27% from 3pt and 31% from the field. Opponents were literally daring him to shoot all season. Don’t try and spin this off... People read this stuff - you can’t just say whatever makes people feel better. Sometimes the truth hurts.


Get off his back.  Those are freshman numbers.  Most FR are sitting on the bench or redshirting.  Barnes and Key both shot around 36% as FR and they were shooters.


----------



## Bingoman

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> No he hasn’t showed any potential. Quit lying to people. He’s a D1 PG who just shot 27% from 3pt and 31% from the field. Opponents were literally daring him to shoot all season. Don’t try and spin this off... People read this stuff - you can’t just say whatever makes people feel better. Sometimes the truth hurts.


It's the truth. He wasn't a primary role in the offense, when you're not a confident shooter, and you aren't a primary role you aren't going to shoot well. You could see issues with almost our entire team and confidence. Schertz doesn't make people unconfident and that's going to be one thing that will help him. 10/37 shows potential to become a quality shooter and I don't see how it doesn't. He wasn't a primary scorer or shooter and was not confident.

Larry's job this year was to pass and be a defender which is what he did very well. He wasn't a shooter, you can't expect a guy who gets no confidence and isn't a primary role in the offense to shoot 40% from 3. Not to mention he was literally a freshman you're critiquing him like he has been a starter for 3 seasons and has been lackluster. We didn't lose 1 game because Larry wasn't making shots. And again he wasn't a primary scorer only 4 PPG.

With the right coach, whom we have one of the better offensive coaches you can have. Watch this season when Larry is more confident and I guarantee you his 3 point percentage will go up. Larry looked scared to shoot and it's not his fault he was, he was a true freshman, not a primary scorer, and his role wasn't to shoot.

Confidence is the biggest thing Larry can do and I think Schertz will identify that and encourage him.

Potential is not about freshman numbers, it's about where those numbers can go and he was not a great shooter this season, you're right there. But saying he has no potential is just plain wrong.


----------



## TreeTop

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> No he hasn’t showed any potential. Quit lying to people. He’s a D1 PG who just shot 27% from 3pt and 31% from the field. Opponents were literally daring him to shoot all season. Don’t try and spin this off... People read this stuff - you can’t just say whatever makes people feel better. Sometimes the truth hurts.


He was absolutely improving at the 3-point line, there's no spin to it.

He started the season 0-9 from three point range....and most of those shots were absolutely and utterly atrocious, like, screaming at television not to shoot it, atrocious.

After that 0-9 start, he finished the season 10-28 (35.7%).

EDIT: actually, he started 0-10 and finished 10-27 for 37% (but who's counting?)


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I think arguing his stats isn't good use of time with regards to Larry. The issue with him is his form. It is very difficult to change your form. It can be done, but even pros find it very difficult to change shooting form that has become engrained behavior. Ask Shaq with free throws. 

The hitch in his shot and the fact it almost starts at his chest make it very difficult to be effective unless he is wide open to get in rhythm, balanced looks. If he cannot reform this, it is critical he develops an attack the basket/drive and kick mentality. Just my opinion.


----------



## sycamorebacker

What we need more of is someone to penetrate and kick it out, finish at the rim or *finish from 10 ft*.; and to make the right decision.  I see too many players not shooting when they are open in the lane.

And to that point, do they practice 12 ft jump shots?


----------



## sycamorebacker

TreeTop said:


> He was absolutely improving at the 3-point line, there's no spin to it.
> 
> He started the season 0-9 from three point range....and most of those shots were absolutely and utterly atrocious, like, screaming at television not to shoot it, atrocious.
> 
> After that 0-9 start, he finished the season 10-28 (35.7%).


Actually, .357 was his conference 3FG% and that was exactly the team average.  I would say that was fine for a FR, or anybody, hitch or no hitch.

That's a little better than Henry or Bledson shot in their conference.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sycamorebacker said:


> What we need more of is someone to penetrate and kick it out, finish at the rim or *finish from 10 ft*.; and to make the right decision.  I see too many players not shooting when they are open in the lane.
> 
> And to that point, do they practice 12 ft jump shots?



No, like it or not, analytics has rendered the mid-range game obsolete. Many actually consider them bad shots as there is the opportunity cost of the lost 3PA as well as the higher FG% for finishing at the rim.


----------



## Coach '72

Jason Svoboda said:


> I think arguing his stats isn't good use of time with regards to Larry. The issue with him is his form. It is very difficult to change your form. It can be done, but even pros find it very difficult to change shooting form that has become engrained behavior. Ask Shaq with free throws.
> 
> The hitch in his shot and the fact it almost starts at his chest make it very difficult to be effective unless he is wide open to get in rhythm, balanced looks. If he cannot reform this, it is critical he develops an attack the basket/drive and kick mentality. Just my opinion.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> No, like it or not, analytics has rendered the mid-range game obsolete. Many actually consider them bad shots as there is the opportunity cost of the lost 3PA as well as the higher FG% for finishing at the rim.


Yes, I know.  Sometimes, modern basketball looks more like a game of horse from the 3-line.  
If they practiced the mid-range jumper and got it over 50%, and followed their shot so that it gives your team an extra rebounder; it might not be a bad option.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> No, like it or not, analytics has rendered the mid-range game obsolete. Many actually consider them bad shots as there is the opportunity cost of the lost 3PA as well as the higher FG% for finishing at the rim.



Therein in lies a LARGE part of the problem; far, FAR too many kids chuck it up from 3-pt land and don't follow their shot, their teammates shot

True, plenty of kids "finish at the rim" but there are also a fair amount of uncontested def rebounds, simply b/c the "offense" hasn't followed the shot

Add in the lack of "sexiness" factor of the 10-15 foot jumper and of the FT and you have today's college and nba game


----------



## 4Q_iu

edit


----------



## Southgrad07

sycamorebacker said:


> What we need more of is someone to penetrate and kick it out, finish at the rim or* finish from 10 ft.;* and to make the right decision.  I see too many players not shooting when they are open in the lane.
> 
> *And to that point, do they practice 12 ft jump shots?*



If JS is as into analytics as they say then you won't be seeing those shots often.


----------



## Southgrad07

4Q_iu said:


> Therein in lies a LARGE part of the problem; far, FAR too many kids chuck it up from 3-pt land and don't follow their shot, their teammates shot
> 
> True, plenty of kids "finish at the rim" but there are also a fair amount of uncontested def rebounds, simply b/c the "offense" hasn't followed the shot
> 
> Add in the lack of "sexiness" factor of the 10-15 foot jumper and of the FT and you have today's college and nba game



You do know that by the time you get to even high level middle school ball the whole "always follow your shot" thing isn't a thing.. You have to have a defensive transition strategy and 90% of them involve guards at the 3pt line getting back to stop leak outs.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

4Q_iu said:


> Therein in lies a LARGE part of the problem; far, FAR too many kids chuck it up from 3-pt land and don't follow their shot, their teammates shot
> 
> True, plenty of kids "finish at the rim" but there are also a fair amount of uncontested def rebounds, simply b/c the "offense" hasn't followed the shot
> 
> Add in the lack of "sexiness" factor of the 10-15 foot jumper and of the FT and you have today's college and nba game



The lack of following the shot is a separate philosophy actually based on old school mentality that I don't like. If people went after analytics, they'd know that the teams with the highest ORB% often dominate. For example, Wichita State under Marshall required 3-4 to attack the glass. We didn't under Lansing.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Southgrad07 said:


> You do know that by the time you get to even high level middle school ball the whole "always follow your shot" thing isn't a thing.. You have to have a defensive transition strategy and 90% of them involve guards at the 3pt line getting back to stop leak outs.


If the guard drives, don't the defensive assignments rotate?  I doubt someone shooting from 10 ft is responsible for transition D, right?


----------



## Southgrad07

sycamorebacker said:


> If the guard drives, don't the defensive assignments rotate?  I doubt someone shooting from 10 ft is responsible for transition D, right?



I am referring to the comment of "kids chucking 3s and then not following their shot"..You don't want someone 25ft away crashing the glass. 

I agree with what Jason said above that we didn't emphasize off. reb. enough under GL..But that doesn't mean I want 3pt shooters following their shot all the time.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Southgrad07 said:


> You do know that by the time you get to even high level middle school ball the whole "always follow your shot" thing isn't a thing.. You have to have a defensive transition strategy and 90% of them involve guards at the 3pt line getting back to stop leak outs.



What the hell is "high level middle school?"   A LARGE part of this discussion is on how the game is taught, the fundamentals.

as most coaches DON"T teach proper fundamentals, 

ala how to dribble, NOT this is how to carry the ball like the pros...   this is how to run to the basketball w/out dribbling...

this is how to chuck up a 30 footer and don't even THINK about following this poorly executed, low percentage shot...   just chuck it and start running to "defend" the other goal

just another reason I watch less and less college basketball and no nba;   the product today isn't what Naismith invented, it's not what the legit great coaches taught


----------



## 4Q_iu

Southgrad07 said:


> I am referring to the comment of "kids chucking 3s and then not following their shot"..You don't want someone 25ft away crashing the glass.
> 
> I agree with what Jason said above that we didn't emphasize off. reb. enough under GL..But that doesn't mean I want 3pt shooters following their shot all the time.



I'm not talking about someone 25-ft away crashing glass... that's a near impossible feat.

i'm talking about a kid who launches a 25-footer and doesn't even think of following their shot; long missed shots are often long rebounds.

Too many kids think they're larry bird and this is the 1986 NBA 3-pt shooting contest.   Here's a bit of clue for them;

They Ain't Him 
and
This Game Ain't That Contest

I get just as irritated at the big men who refuse to run the floor and prefer to "cherry pick";


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> The lack of following the shot is a separate philosophy actually based on old school mentality that I don't like. If people went after analytics, they'd know that the teams with the highest ORB% often dominate. For example, Wichita State under Marshall required 3-4 to attack the glass. We didn't under Lansing.



don't disagree with differing philosophies;  it's like the different styles in baseball;  the long-ball vs. small ball

I don't have a problem w/ a kid taking a three... i have a problem with a kid passing up a legit 2-pt shot to attempt a 3 and THEN not follow up a potential RB


----------



## Southgrad07

4Q_iu said:


> What the hell is "high level middle school?"   A LARGE part of this discussion is on how the game is taught, the fundamentals.
> 
> as most coaches DON"T teach proper fundamentals,
> 
> ala how to dribble, NOT this is how to carry the ball like the pros...   this is how to run to the basketball w/out dribbling...
> 
> this is how to chuck up a 30 footer and don't even THINK about following this poorly executed, low percentage shot...   just chuck it and start running to "defend" the other goal
> 
> just another reason I watch less and less college basketball and no nba;   the product today isn't what Naismith invented, it's not what the legit great coaches taught




Yeah, these guys had it all figured out...


----------



## 4Q_iu

Southgrad07 said:


> Yeah, these guys had it all figured out...
> 
> View attachment 1580



they more than likely did have it figured out

there's a heckuva difference between playing w/ peach baskets, chicken wire and the "center jump"

just because teams theoretically score today, doesn't make it better


----------



## HOOPSFAN

4Q_iu said:


> What the hell is "high level middle school?"   A LARGE part of this discussion is on how the game is taught, the fundamentals.
> 
> as most coaches DON"T teach proper fundamentals,
> 
> ala how to dribble, NOT this is how to carry the ball like the pros...   this is how to run to the basketball w/out dribbling...
> 
> this is how to chuck up a 30 footer and don't even THINK about following this poorly executed, low percentage shot...   just chuck it and start running to "defend" the other goal
> 
> just another reason I watch less and less college basketball and no nba;   the product today isn't what Naismith invented, it's not what the legit great coaches taught


You havin' a bad day Dude?  Why not go away and spew your venom where somebody cares? Its not on this forum.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

This crap on here is a trip. You guys are entertaining at least.


----------



## SycamoreRedbird

I can't wait to see what the schedule looks like for next season. I would love if JS and SC can schedule c come out to the PNW for a couple games against UO and OSU (Get paid and take their money and my money).  Mckenna owes ISU at least one trip.


----------



## 4Q_iu

HOOPSFAN said:


> You havin' a bad day Dude?  Why not go away and spew your venom where somebody cares? Its not on this forum.



you proclaim to be such an expert... maybe YOU can tell what what "high level middle school" is...    9th grade?  8th grade?  7th grade??


----------



## sycamore tuff

Southgrad07 said:


> Yeah, these guys had it all figured out...
> 
> View attachment 1580


The village people playing ball.


----------



## sycamore tuff

HOOPSFAN said:


> You havin' a bad day Dude?  Why not go away and spew your venom where somebody cares? Its not on this forum.


I usually disagree with 4q but I gave him a like today.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

4Q_iu said:


> Therein in lies a LARGE part of the problem; far, FAR too many kids chuck it up from 3-pt land and don't follow their shot, their teammates shot
> 
> True, plenty of kids "finish at the rim" but there are also a fair amount of uncontested def rebounds, simply b/c the "offense" hasn't followed the shot
> 
> Add in the lack of "sexiness" factor of the 10-15 foot jumper and of the FT and you have today's college and nba game


I still play a lot of ball at the park. The mid range game is my game these days and no one really defends it either. Plus it's a higher percentage shot. Everyone stands around at the three point line and the defense plays out there too. And yes you can get a lot of rebounds by following your shot. Anyone not following their shot is basically just being lazy in my view.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

4Q_iu said:


> don't disagree with differing philosophies;  it's like the different styles in baseball;  the long-ball vs. small ball
> 
> I don't have a problem w/ a kid taking a three... i have a problem with a kid passing up a legit 2-pt shot to attempt a 3 and THEN not follow up a potential RB



I understand how you feel but most coaches would grade that long two and following the miss as a bad shot over taking/missing a shot from 3 without following. I know many don't like how the game has progressed, but I don't see analytics getting kicked anytime soon.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> I understand how you feel but most coaches would grade that long two and following the miss as a bad shot over taking/missing a shot from 3 without following. I know many don't like how the game has progressed, but I don't see analytics getting kicked anytime soon.



we're in agreement, i disagree with that coach's grade and I agree on "analytics" remaining

i'm free to "consume" products that I enjoy; the current game is becoming more and more UNenjoyable, i'm betting i "consume" less and less of the current, future game


----------



## jsetliff5

Jason Svoboda said:


> I understand how you feel but most coaches would grade that long two and following the miss as a bad shot over taking/missing a shot from 3 without following. I know many don't like how the game has progressed, but I don't see analytics getting kicked anytime soon.


Analytics, can make or break you... ask Monte Ellis, he found himself out of the league due to analytics. There is a big difference between a 17-18 footer, and a 10-12 footer, and from what I saw this season, the 10-12 footer from just inside the paint continues to be part of the game. The 17 footer is dead, and a 17 footer with the shooter crashing the boards is a recipe for disaster in today's game. Don't forget the impact that the 3 had on transition offense, and the increased importance on getting back after a miss.


----------



## SycamoreRedbird

Whats JS standard defense? Man to Man, 2-3, 1-3-1...With his type of offense, it would be fun to see a HAVOC (Shaka Smart) or 40 minutes of Hell (Nolan Richardson) style defense...That will surely make the other schools in The Valley hate ISU


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreRedbird said:


> Whats JS standard defense? Man to Man, 2-3, 1-3-1...With his type of offense, it would be fun to see a HAVOC (Shaka Smart) or 40 minutes of Hell (Nolan Richardson) style defense...That will surely make the other schools in The Valley hate ISU



Go back to the first page in this thread and I put up a link to a podcast where he was on and talked a majority of his philosophies and X/O approach. Was well worth the listen.


----------



## jsetliff5

SycamoreRedbird said:


> Whats JS standard defense? Man to Man, 2-3, 1-3-1...With his type of offense, it would be fun to see a HAVOC (Shaka Smart) or 40 minutes of Hell (Nolan Richardson) style defense...That will surely make the other schools in The Valley hate ISU


Agreed. The Mo Valley is a grind-it-out league


----------



## Bluethunder

He won't press, we will be almost exclusively man to man.  Zone will be rare


----------



## TreeTop

In case you're so inclined...









						ISU's Josh Schertz - Key is Returning - Valley Hoops Insider
					

New Indiana State Coach Building With Hard Work (St. Louis, MO) – New Indiana State coach Josh Schertz knows he has an uphill climb in building the Sycamore basketball program. Replacing Greg Lansing isn’t easy and rebuilding a roster decimated by transfers is a huge disadvantage. The self-aware...



					www.valleyhoopsinsider.com


----------



## southernindianaballer




----------



## bluestreak

Been watching basketball for 60+ years and have never come across anyone who knows and analyzes the game like HCJS.


----------



## buff111

bluestreak said:


> Been watching basketball for 60+ years and have never come across anyone who knows and analyzes the game like HCJS.


Same here. Would love to sit in on one of his film sessions. It would have to be an eye opening experience.


----------

